# Vic Case Swap Xmas In July 2010 Tasting Thread



## manticle (18/7/10)

Taste away


----------



## Siborg (18/7/10)

Alrighty... Let's get this underway:

#4 manticles ESB. first impression was put off by the smell. While I wouldn't call it terrible, I'd go far from calling it pleasing. 

Smell aside, I took a sip at outside temp, which I'd say is around 9-10deg. Very nice overall. Carb level is good for this type of beer and roasty flavours are present but not over the top. There's a level of sweetness in there that I like, and it's not cloying. 

Ok, sorry in advance for my reviews. I don't generally critique beer, so I'm going on if I enjoy or not. Manticle, I really like this one. Good stuff.


----------



## wakkatoo (19/7/10)

Beer #12, Moonshines OLMS
My overall impression was that this is a really nice beer. Very drinkable. Head retention is low but the carbonation of the beer seems enough for me anyway. Just doesn't have that long lasting head. 
Mouthfeel for me is great, love that 'slickness' and the malty finish.
Like Siborg, it comes down to me either liking it or not.....

I like. :icon_cheers:

edit - given what Moonshine was drinking on Saturday, I opened this away from a naked flame. Happily, this precaution is not required!


----------



## Wardhog (19/7/10)

1. Warmbeer - American Porter.

Nice subtle American hops over a low level of roastiness makes for a very easy drinking porter. Wouldn't change a thing about this recipe, good job Warmbeer.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Cocko (19/7/10)

#2. Zebba - Fuggled Amber Ale [Yes, I got one ]

Let me start by saying I am no good with all the feedback terminology so will say what I think...

I found this beer to be very subtle in flavour and aroma, which for the first beer of the night I like, a nice easy quaffer... A tiny bit bitter for what I would expect from an amber.

Overall, good drinking - well done Zebba!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (19/7/10)

4. Manticle -ESB (Young's special London ale clone)

Served @ 10 deg.

Nice tight ivory to tan foam, beautiful clarity and deep copper ro red in appearance. Moderate fruit esters followed by sweet malt, light caramel and some nuttiness. A light perfume of hops, floral like finishes the aroma. Rich toffee malt on the palate follwed by some nuttiness and biscuit like characters. This beer is balanced hop-forward. Some astringency in the finish and a lingering bitterness. Moderate hop flavour. Moderate body with light carbonation.

Overall a decent beer. The only downside is the astringency which detract from the overall malt qualities which let this beer down. the crystal sweetness and toffee would be much more pronounced and the beer more in balance if the astringency was gone. could be attributed to hot sparge or water adjutments throwing the mash pH out.

Either way, a good start to the swap! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## seemax (19/7/10)

Cocko said:


> #2. Zebba - Fuggled Amber Ale [Yes, I got one ]
> 
> Let me start by saying I am no good with all the feedback terminology so will say what I think...
> 
> ...



You have a solid chance for PM mate if you don't make it as a beer reviewer... Vote #1 for Monday night anarchy!

Anyhoo... just polished off #2 also and found it subtle in all ways but very easy to drink. Nice fluffy head, backgroundy amber flavour, perhaps a touch under bittered for me. Also detected a little fruitiness from the yeast?

Good job


----------



## Cocko (19/7/10)

seemax said:


> Vote #1 for Monday night anarchy!



HAHAHA!! Just putting the spikes on the car now, a few ice pipes and I will get amongst it!


----------



## scott_penno (19/7/10)

#7 beerDingo - APA/Slipstream Cream Ale Clone

Pours a golden amber color, probably at the darker end of what was expected and was a bit hazy. Nice tight persistent head. Aroma has hints of caramel laced with hops. Upon tasting, well balanced combination of malt and hops with carbonation that was spot on. A well made beer. If the rest of the case swap beers are as good as this - I'll be wrapped...

sap.


----------



## Fourstar (19/7/10)

*27. Fergthebrewer - Oatmeal stout *

A light toastiness and lingering roast. Some salty golden syrup and burnt molasses like aromas present. Deep rich stone fruit stands up as it warms with some light ashy overtones. A light thin tan head with an opaque yet deep rich tar-black in appearance.

A creamy palate with balanced roast and malt sweetness, a sensation I have not had in a beer for a while. Almost like a limestone Coast SA Shiraz, quite minerally upfront. From the aromas I was expecting a much more full-on roast sensation. The beer is somewhat subdued and served at 10 deg it should not be muted. A light sweet alcohol is present and mild bitterness. There is lingering complex roast in the finish, nutty and mild anise. This is a very well balanced beer but seems almost too mild on the roast and hopping rates upon first impressions. A quite rich dark fruit cake like finish aids increasing the perception of higher alcohols or darker crystals. The more you have, the intensity of this beer increases. A very well crafted beer and up there with the best.

Only suggestions I would make are to up the roast complexity. Maybe a touch (or more) of chocolate/carafa to balance out the minerally (almost salty) acrid grain qualities to increase the sessionability and palatability of this beer. (if the mineral character is salts derived, Id look at reducing sodium additions or carbonates as it tastes almost mineral water like.

If its the same beer that did well at the stout extravaganza. Im not surprised. Great work bud!


----------



## zebba (20/7/10)

Seemax - the yeast was US05 and fermented low. Infact, almost too low, as I didn't have anything to warm it up! My biggest concern about this one was that it was under attentuated. I think the fruitiness is probably coming from the munich malt.

Well so far this swap is looking good! Where's the infections people??  Hanging out to pick my boxes up so I can get tasting...


----------



## Wardhog (20/7/10)

#2 - Zebba's Fuggled Amber Ale

A fantastic looking beer, clear as a bell with nice pillowy head. A lovely caramel aspect of maltiness, however, there's also a sharp taste to it that I'm struggling to describe adequately that lets it down a little bit. It seems to leave a hint of apple about it as it subsides from your palate.

Sort that out and you've got a cracking beer here. I hope one of the BJCP guys can shed a bit of light on what that is and how to fix it, because I'm struggling to put a name to it.


----------



## Wardhog (20/7/10)

#3 - Fourstar - Festivity Ale

This is a palate smasher, and likely a head smasher as well. Massive hop bitterness wins out over a stonking great heap of malt, with a lot of alcohol having something to say also.

The late additions have lent a bit of a grassy effect to the beer, but haven't left a clear hop flavour. Maybe everything's getting confused by all the Chinook.

All in all, a good beer executed well. It's a little bit powerful for my tastes, but if you like Fisherman's Friends better than Tic Tacs, you should be happy drinking this.


----------



## Cocko (20/7/10)

#24. Siborg - Amber Ale

Very clear, nice fluffy head and good lacing....

Nice aroma and balanced flavour. Again, a tiny bit bitter for the style as far as I know... but found the the same with zebba's so maybe just me.

Overall, a very nice beer mate... could drink many.


:icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (20/7/10)

Wardhog said:


> The late additions have lent a bit of a grassy effect to the beer, but haven't left a clear hop flavour. Maybe everything's getting confused by all the Chinook.




I think its the dry hops doing that as it was very distinctive before dry hopping it. The last dregs of the keg tasted a little rough around the edges (3 weeks ago) but i can only hope it would soften up a little as she ages.

how was the aroma? a little lost like the flavour?


----------



## wakkatoo (20/7/10)

Manticle - ripper of a beer. Loved it and wanted more. Not much more to add than that!



Wardhog said:


> #2 - Zebba's Fuggled Amber Ale
> 
> A fantastic looking beer, clear as a bell with nice pillowy head. A lovely caramel aspect of maltiness, however, there's also a sharp taste to it that I'm struggling to describe adequately that lets it down a little bit. It seems to leave a hint of apple about it as it subsides from your palate.



edit - tend to agree on this. I felt the mouthfeel was a little thinner than I anticipated. Man, I hate giving anything other than absolutely positive feedback but you gotta call 'em as you see 'em...


----------



## scott_penno (20/7/10)

Fourstar, my bottle had your label on top with the word WHEAT on it. Is this a different beer to the one Wardhog may have had? Didn't quite come across as a wheat beer but doesn't quite match Wardhog's description either...

sap.


----------



## Fourstar (20/7/10)

sappas said:


> Fourstar, my bottle had your label on top with the word WHEAT on it. Is this a different beer to the one Wardhog may have had? Didn't quite come across as a wheat beer but doesn't quite match Wardhog's description either...
> sap.



Yeah mate that was my home grown POR ale. A bottle of it tasted with Dave from Greensy on the night seemed mildy sour (even with our fatigued palates)but we where thinking it was one bottle. Now it also seems like it might be the whole batch. i cleaned the keg lastnight and as soon as i cracked the lid, a definite lactic aroma. Did you notice any sourness?

Either way ive added That recipe to the list as well if it tickles your fancy, its 20% wheat. the recipe started as an american wheat style and i ended up scaling it back for munich as i had to get rid of some extra i couldnt sore in the grain bin. The hopping/ibu should be just about right.

Cheers.

WarmBeer, your next on my hit list. About to sit down with it now. :icon_cheers:


----------



## scott_penno (20/7/10)

No sourness at all. The hopping was a little muted compared to what I would have expected from the recipe (original beer) and description by others. It was also a little undercarbed. Quite a drinkable beer nonetheless...

sap.




Fourstar said:


> Yeah mate that was my home grown POR ale. A bottle of it tasted with Dave from Greensy on the night seemed mildy sour (even with our fatigued palates)but we where thinking it was one bottle. Now it also seems like it might be the whole batch. i cleaned the keg lastnight and as soon as i cracked the lid, a definite lactic aroma. Did you notice any sourness?


----------



## Fourstar (20/7/10)

sappas said:


> No sourness at all. The hopping was a little muted compared to what I would have expected from the recipe (original beer) and description by others. It was also a little undercarbed. Quite a drinkable beer nonetheless...
> sap.




Phew. Sorry for the misleading info. glad it was still 'enjoyable'.


*1. WarmBeer - American Porter*

Light mild nuttiniess and cocoa on the nose and a lingering soft malty sweetness. A delicate citrus hop aroma also present, quite clean otherwise. Deep brown in appearance with some haze. Very low carbonation produced no foam. a pocket sparkler was used to knock a nice rich creamy tan hean onto it. :icon_cheers: 

Palate resonates the aromas. Dusty cocoa, gentle coffee with a nutty/biscuity malt palate. A low hop flavour and a gentle but balanced bitterness. Moderate body and as noted earlier, mild to no carbonation. bitterness is quite balanced and toasty notes linger in the finish.

As an American i was expecting alot more from this. Something BIGGER, more like SN Porter or a Robust porter. It didnt live up to that expectation but thats ok, It was a great porter nonetheless and ticked all the boxes on the lighter (flavour and hops) end of the scale. As for the carbonation, as a bigger porter it would need it, being lighter i think you got lucky with this one. Was it a one off bottle with a bad seal (reused cap)? Futher responses will tell the story i guess.

Overall, pretty much a US *brown *porter if you ask me and would happily sink a couple of pints on a cool evening like tonight. 

Great work WarmBeer, a well crafted ale! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## zebba (21/7/10)

@ Wakatoo - I'm not in this for a circle jerk. If people have negative things to say then I WANT them to say them!

@ Wardhog - Not sure about the apple flavour, but the sharp taste _could_ be the fuggles. When it's young (which it is) the fuggles do come through rather sharp. It's something I really love about them though. I'm definitely interested to hear other peoples thoughts on this. Dry hopped fuggles aren't to everyones tastes, but I really like them and wanted to put something a little different in. 

FTR, it was bottled 3 weeks before the swap. IMO it's best young, but that's my personal preference.


----------



## Fourstar (21/7/10)

Zebba said:


> Not sure about the apple flavour, but the sharp taste _could_ be the fuggles. When it's young (which it is) the fuggles do come through rather sharp. It's something I really love about them though. I'm definitely interested to hear other peoples thoughts on this. Dry hopped fuggles aren't to everyones tastes, but I really like them and wanted to put something a little different in.



Acetaldehyde would be the 1st thing i would point to apple characteristics. Either way, if i get much of a chance tonight i'll pop yours in the fridge and give it a taster.


----------



## WarmBeer (21/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> *1. WarmBeer - American Porter*
> 
> Light mild nuttiniess and cocoa on the nose and a lingering soft malty sweetness. A delicate citrus hop aroma also present, quite clean otherwise. Deep brown in appearance with some haze. Very low carbonation produced no foam. a pocket sparkler was used to knock a nice rich creamy tan hean onto it. :icon_cheers:
> 
> ...


Glad you liked. No really, seriously glad you liked it 

It is basically the Brown Porter recipe from BCS, but I subbed in half a kilo of polenta for half a kilo of base malt, and used US style hops all the way.

In retrospect I could have upped the hopping, but I was trying to make a Porter with a US slant to it, rather a "Take it to 11" American beer.


----------



## Fourstar (21/7/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Glad you liked. No really, seriously glad you liked it
> It is basically the Brown Porter recipe from BCS, but I subbed in half a kilo of polenta for half a kilo of base malt, and used US style hops all the way.
> In retrospect I could have upped the hopping, but I was trying to make a Porter with a US slant to it, rather a "Take it to 11" American beer.



Yes, it was a really good beer WB! Quite impressed with it. If you noted it as a brown porter that expectation of a face slapping hop and roasted malt beer would have been different but either way once it hit my lips the flavour was devine! I think with a fortnight or so crash chilling in the fridge to drop out some extra yeasties will really clean it up and help it shine. It was a good guesstimate on my behalf of it being a brown porter hey!  Now is that the BJCP training coming into play or just a good palate?


----------



## beerDingo (21/7/10)

Hey Sappas,

Glad you liked it!!! However, I did not end up putting in the Slipstream Cream Ale, as I wasn't completly happy with it. I did however have a keg of it at Fents house. It was the one near the door to go into the bar, in the Gatorade mash tun. It seemd to be getting better with a little aging, and it is a new beer to me, so may have been overly critical.

However, I ended up putting in a Pale Ale (I have updated the wiki). I was originaly going for a Fat Yak style beer, but then just added a little of this and a little of that for the grain bill. It's got Nelson Sauvon/Cascade. I will update the recipe thread when I get a chance.

Sorry for any confusion.

Cheers
Dingo



sappas said:


> #7 beerDingo - APA/Slipstream Cream Ale Clone
> 
> Pours a golden amber color, probably at the darker end of what was expected and was a bit hazy. Nice tight persistent head. Aroma has hints of caramel laced with hops. Upon tasting, well balanced combination of malt and hops with carbonation that was spot on. A well made beer. If the rest of the case swap beers are as good as this - I'll be wrapped...
> 
> sap.


----------



## manticle (21/7/10)

#2 Zebba: Fuggled amber ale

Pours rich amber, quite clear, tight head which persists.

Aroma slightly fruity and sharp. Not quite sure what it is.

Carbonation slightly higher than I like but I like reasonably lower than many. Still not overly gassy although I may have burped once.

Flavour has something about it that reminds me of faro (the one bottle I had yonks ago so an unreliable memory at best). Slightly sharp, acidic and a tiny bit of sour.

The acid/sour/sharp fruit might be what some people are describing as apples - it doesn't taste like acetylaldehyde to me. The slight sourness isn't vinegar sour by the way, nor does it overpower the beer. No idea if it's deliberate but it's at a level that works with the fruitiness. I quite like it. Might be the fuggles dry hopped as you say - I've only ever dry hopped with EKG and target as far as UK hops go.

My review may not make it sound to everybody's taste but I'm finding it quite refreshing in the way a saison is refreshing (and the level of sourness is around that level - not kriek).

A tiny touch of toffee at the finish (so toffee apples?).


----------



## wakkatoo (21/7/10)

#1 Warmbeer's American Porter

First time I've had an AP and was very impressed. Loved the roast an nutiness flavours. Reminded me a little of eating toast (a good thing!). Carbonation was very low. Bottle felt soft when I picked it up and wasn't going to drink it until I saw that you had said it was ready to go.
I'll be having a go at this recipe, as it was certainly a tasty beer!


----------



## manticle (21/7/10)

#7 Beerdingo: Whatever it was he put in the swap

I confess I actually cracked this last night but due to having a fairly shit evening, declined to post my impressions. Being a fair kind and just man, I saved a bit in the fridge so the review is based on my memory of last night, accentuated by another glass full right now (allowed to warm to room temp which in my house is sometimes nipple bullet degrees).

Last night's I remember being clearer than this but this is the end of the bottle. Slightly murky amber/orange. Good fluffy tight head, remains and laces the glass.

Aroma is fruit and caramel. Makes me happy when hoppy beers promise malt too.

Flavour is in line with aroma. Lots of fruit, hint of passionfruit, nice kick of bitterness at the back with malt sweetness cutting through to the end racing neck and neck with the bitter. Body is medium, nice mouthfeel.

I've always been a fan of maltier beers or balanced beers rather than hoppier/hop forward beers but this is the kind of hoppier beer that I would choose to drink. It balances all the elements even while it favours the hops and hops need malt backbone (just like malt is usually better with hop bitter, some exceptions possible).

Good beer, glad you put it in. Nothing like fat yak and thank god for that. Fat yak is a passable beer when it's in good condition - this is much more interesting.


----------



## Wardhog (21/7/10)

#4 - Manticle - ESB

Love the label work.

This is a cracker of a beer, but one thing lets it down. Pours well, looks brilliantly clear, tastes fantastic at first. 

Lots of nutty malt and balancing hop bitterness and flavour when it first hits your tongue, but fades out leaving something behind that at first I thought was alcohol, but now agree with Fourstar's call of astringency. I'd love to have pints of this once the astringency gets sorted.


----------



## manticle (21/7/10)

Wish I had more bottles left so I could locate the astringency. I reckon if two people call the same thing, it's a likely issue.

Interesting as my sparge temps are usually around 80 or just under and I only sparge once and water additions were nothing over the top. Grain is usually a reasonable crack - not too fine. 

There is and should be a slight warm alc note as this exists in the beer it's an attempted clone of but I wouldn't confuse alc and astringency. If anyone has more hints on what could cause it I'd love to know as I intend to make this beer again.

Cheers for the review.


----------



## WarmBeer (21/7/10)

*17. Shimple - Northern Lights Hog Ale*

Colour looks the goods, a beautiful burnt orange. A little cloudy, but we're all grown-ups around here and can live with that  Really compact yeast in the bottom of the bottle allowed me to get just about every last drop out.

Carbonation seems pretty low, not much head, just recedes to a ring around the outside of the glass.

Aroma is subtle, much more subtle than I expect for an A(I)PA. I get a _little_ bit of lolly, and a little bit of vegetal or pine leaf. Subtle.

For me, the overall impression is sweetness. There is definitely bitterness in there, but it tasted biased towards sweetness. Approach is more like an English style pale ale than an APA, but using American hops. Letting the glass warm up makes it even moreso like a pale ale.

I like it, but I think it needs more hops at the flavour and aroma stages. Maybe this is characteristic for an East-coast IPA (never tried one), but it's not "in-yo-face" the way West-coast IPA's I've tried have been.

B-.


----------



## Supra-Jim (22/7/10)

4. Manticles ESB

Fantastic deep red colour and very clear. looked great in the glass. Fairly sublte hop flavour/aroma, but a nice malt presence. I did notice a bit of the astringency 4* mentioned, but overall I really enjoyed this beer. Well done.

Cheers SJ

edit: forgot to mention the nice work on the label!!


----------



## Kleiny (22/7/10)

Zebba said:


> I'm not in this for a circle jerk.



But im sure you would be up for a 26way dutch rudder. :lol:


----------



## zebba (22/7/10)

I'm a man aren't I?




Kleiny said:


> But im sure you would be up for a 26way dutch rudder. :lol:


----------



## Leigh (22/7/10)

Kleiny said:


> But im sure you would be up for a 26way dutch rudder. :lol:



That's an image I didn't need first thing in the morning :blink:


----------



## Fourstar (22/7/10)

manticle said:


> There is and should be a slight warm alc note as this exists in the beer it's an attempted clone of but I wouldn't confuse alc and astringency. If anyone has more hints on what could cause it I'd love to know as I intend to make this beer again.



Def not a *hot *alcohol issue, it would be solventy with noticable excessive esters. It *could* be a yeast issue also, have you used this strain often? Did you have any troubles with the ferment? Any strange temperatures at any stage? That astringency could be the begining of the typical burnt rubber you can get from unhealthy yeast but from memory i dont think this was the case.

Honestly, at this stage i think its probaably recipe related. See below



manticle said:


> Young’s Special case Swap batch
> ...
> *Caramelise 2 L*
> 
> ...



What part of the runnigns are you caramelising? if you are boiling down tannic runnings, this could be heighteneing the astringency.

I'd avoid using CaCO3 in the mash and in the boil next time. Also, are you weighing the salts with gram accurate (or better) scales? What looks like an eyeball of CaCO3 of roughly 3g might actually be 6-7. Even 3g adjusts the pH quite abit and the HCO3 to 150ppm to be precise. I'd look at avoiding it altogether with a host sparge of 80deg. You should never really go above 77 especially if you have water with carbonates in it. I used to spare at 77 and now sparge at 73 for safety and i notice no differene in my efficiencies so i dont go that high anymore. Quite pointless for me todo so.


Suggestions for re-doing this beer.

- NO Carbonates.
- Caramelise _middle_ runnings, not head or tail.
- Lower sparge temp.
- Ensure you pitch healthy yeast, if possible i'd think about top-cropping form a currently fermenting batch so you get the 'cream of the crop' (pun intended)


----------



## brettprevans (22/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> Def not a *hot *alcohol issue, it would be solventy with noticable excessive esters. It *could* be a yeast issue also, have you used this strain often? Did you have any troubles with the ferment? Any strange temperatures at any stage? That astringency could be the begining of the typical burnt rubber you can get from unhealthy yeast but from memory i dont think this was the case.
> 
> Honestly, at this stage i think its probaably recipe related. See below
> 
> ...


even though im not participating in the swap, can I just say that its this kind of feedback that makes the caseswaps worthwhile. of course not everyone is going to get that type of feedback (which is fine)., But the point of these tasting threads to to help others with perfecting beers, processes. methods etc etc. not a circle jerk as previously mentioned. 

of cours if there are great beers and its all rave revioews then thats also great. its like a mini compition then. 

anyways ill let you blokes get back to your tastings.


----------



## Fourstar (22/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> even though im not participating in the swap, can I just say that its this kind of feedback that makes the caseswaps worthwhile. of course not everyone is going to get that type of feedback (which is fine)., But the point of these tasting threads to to help others with perfecting beers, processes. methods etc etc. not a circle jerk as previously mentioned.
> 
> of cours if there are great beers and its all rave revioews then thats also great. its like a mini compition then.
> 
> anyways ill let you blokes get back to your tastings.




Quiet YOU! 

But yes, its one of the great things about these swaps. As long as you are not going to take offence to feedback or only expecting steam to be blown up your caboose, you can end up with really valuable feedback from the swap. I for one expect everyone to tell me if my beer was not up to scratch or had problems that i did not think existed. Thats for more valuable than "Great Beer!" But it quietly went down the sink.


----------



## WarmBeer (22/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> <snip>... or only expecting steam to be blown up your caboose...</snip>


I don't recall that part of the case swap. Must have happened after I left to go home :lol:


----------



## Fourstar (22/7/10)

WarmBeer said:


> I don't recall that part of the case swap. Must have happened after I left to go home :lol:



Indeed! We were making Mocha _crap_achinos!


----------



## haysie (22/7/10)

Firstly, thanks to Wolfy for getting my beers to the venue and back, secondly thanks to all the contributors. Well done!

Washed out today so I brewed an Aussie Bitter for the next fishing comp in August, and drunk my first swap

*#9 KLEINY*
Good black & white artwork.
Poured well in the jug, I could take the lot and leave no waste, no sea monkies so its good to see another CP entry.
Small fluffy head that held to the final sip, hazy appearance and lotsa carbonation.
Not familiar with Rogue or Pacman yeast, I couldnt find this recipe in the recipe thread.
Lotsa piney/floral aroma up front on the nose, but couldnt pick it up too well on the palate. Mouthfeel was "bitey" from high carbonation. The bitterness vrs the malt was in balance, would have liked some more late hopping assuming its an IPA. @ 6% the alcohol warmth is well subdued.
Overall, I enjoyed it. Nice beer, thanks Kleiny.


----------



## manticle (22/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> Def not a *hot *alcohol issue, it would be solventy with noticable excessive esters. It *could* be a yeast issue also, have you used this strain often? Did you have any troubles with the ferment? Any strange temperatures at any stage? That astringency could be the begining of the typical burnt rubber you can get from unhealthy yeast but from memory i dont think this was the case.
> 
> Honestly, at this stage i think its probaably recipe related. See below
> 
> ...



Very accurately weighed - scales much more accurate than those we used on the weekend: 0.1g increments. From the reading I've been doing I've been avoiding CaCo3 recently - that addition was calculated for me by grain and grape.

Runnings caramelised are total runnings - I used to do first runnings and noted some head retention issues.

As for yeast health - I brewed a tester with a new pack of London ale III, top cropped then built a starter for this from the top cropped yeast so I'm pretty sure the yeast was super healthy. It behaved the same way my other experiences with this yeast (and other true top croppers) have behaved - monstrous krausen, chews through gravity like nothing else for most of the ferment then drops right back till it seems stalled and needs encouragement to go forward. Massive krausen remains throughout - I get this with 1007 as well as other UK yeasts ( and a bit with 3068).

Of all the things you've suggested I'd wager the carbonate is probably the contender. Next time I'll do it I'll drop that out and see. If the issue is still there I'll look at dropping sparge to 72 (or at least being more accurate - usually anything between 70 and 80 I'm fine with).

Cheers for the suggestions.


----------



## Fourstar (22/7/10)

haysie said:


> would have liked some more late hopping assuming its an IPA. @ 6% the alcohol warmth is well subdued.
> Overall, I enjoyed it. Nice beer, thanks Kleiny.



Maibock Actually!


----------



## Kleiny (22/7/10)

Haysie

I reckon by your comments and if you are saying there was no yeast in the bottle you may have got one that was mixed up. When i was packing and labelling i went looking for another bottle and thought it was a maibock, but obviously it wasnt. I would say it was a rye pale ale.

as long as it was alright

Kleiny


----------



## zebba (22/7/10)

So is yours filtered kleiny? I recall something about "yeast harvesting goodness" being mentioned, so your's (and a few other beers) were going towards the end of the queue while I wait from some test tubes to arrive (as usual, I have a source of freebies but it may take a few weeks for them to show up )


----------



## haysie (22/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> Maibock Actually!




Rye maybe :beerbang: 
Glad I didnt shitcan it as an IPA.Where`s the reference to Maibock? edit, the wiki! didnt look there, went straight to the recipe thread.




Kleiny said:


> Haysie
> 
> I reckon by your comments and if you are saying there was no yeast in the bottle you may have got one that was mixed up. When i was packing and labelling i went looking for another bottle and thought it was a maibock, but obviously it wasnt. I would say it was a rye pale ale.
> 
> ...



It was fine, the piney? to me i mentioned is probably the rye.


----------



## Kleiny (22/7/10)

Zeb, yes if your bottle has some yeast in the bottom it will be pacman, so harvest away.


----------



## Wolfy (22/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> even though im not participating in the swap, can I just say that its this kind of feedback that makes the caseswaps worthwhile. of course not everyone is going to get that type of feedback (which is fine)., But the point of these tasting threads to to help others with perfecting beers, processes. methods etc etc. not a circle jerk as previously mentioned.


Without intending to derail the tasting thread with off-topic comments, I do agree with you. However at the same time - after reading some of the comments here (both good and bad) - I want my beer back!
Unlike some I'm no expert home brewer with many years experience, but I did the best I can with the equipment and ingredients I had, and that's good enough for me, if others don't like it, then I'm sorry but at least it's only one bottle. :icon_vomit: 

Having spoken to a few no-attendees/participants, and tried to encourage them to swap or even attend the swap-meet, it does seem that some people feel they have to be 'professional' home brewers before they enter, and I suspect that public feed back is partly to blame. Although there was no shortage of attendees some system of 'voluntary public feedback' might encourage others to participate in the future. However there is no easy way for the brewer to elect to have the tasting comments made public or not.

Having said that, I personally, encourage and want the feedback, I just hope it's not all bad.
This was my first case swap or case swap meet, so if then if there are people who are hesitant about entering in the futre, I'd just like to reiterate that I/we found everyone (even the 'professional' home brewers, and the real professional brewers who were there on the night) friendly, (generally) sociable, (mostly) non-scary, but all happy to share information and offer assistance or advice ... so not being 'good enough' it not something to worry. If someone can make beer without infection and obvious production flaws, I hope they'd consider entering or at least coming to future case-swap days, even if the feedback about their beer will be public and many jokes and jibes will follow if the beer happens not to be perfect*. :icon_drunk: 

* I really hope my beer carbonates up OK, if not close your eyes and pretend you're in some English pub 200 years ago (when the recipe is from) and they pulled the beer from a cask.


----------



## mxd (22/7/10)

I am very nervous about mine. I like the idea of a swap to learn/taste etc.. Maybe we need to make a noob swap and a "comp" type swap.


----------



## manticle (22/7/10)

Really the only reason to be nervous is if you think it may be infected or blow up in someone's garage.

If people are hesitant about entering because they don't think they're up to scratch (I didn't when I was first invited to one only two years ago) then they should see it as something to aim for. I think the main reason you enter IS to get honest (hopefully constructive) feedback - not to get a free case of beer.

The swap IS to learn/taste -if it's completely full of beginners then what are they learning? The feedback - as well as giving you ideas on how to improve your beer, also gives your palate a chance to grow and develop by reading comments and finding things in beers you may not have before.

By the way - my AG experience totals about a year - my total brewing experience is probably less than four years. If I can do it - anyone can. We all just need some mantesticles (thanks Rook for that lovely ephitet).


----------



## MeLoveBeer (22/7/10)

I'm one of the most noob AG brewer on these forums and personally the feedback is the best reason I can think of for attending the swaps (plus i heard the next ones going to be in my home town at Chris's place).

Besides, if my beer is shite and I'm drinking it, I may as well put you blokes through it


----------



## beerDingo (22/7/10)

I think at the last swap, people put on the wiki if they wanted public feedback or not. Or maybe that was public BJCP scoring from the BJCP trained. So, i spose if people don't want public feedback, then they can update the wiki. I'm happy to get public feedback, good/bad/ugly...


----------



## manticle (22/7/10)

Not getting confused with the lotto mate?

last one had the option of BJCP scoresheet or just everyday feedback. It was good although everything became very style limited.


----------



## Fourstar (22/7/10)

Anyway... beer from lastnight.

*2. Zebba - Fuggled Amber Ale*

Light fruit ester on the nose w/pear and peach aromas. A dense rocky tan head and deep copper in appearance, quite clear. Mildly floral and earthy hop aroma but nothing specifically distinctive e.g. Fuggles. Also, looking at your recipe now i couldnt specifically detect any US hops, interesting. It had to warm up ALOT to get any descernable malt aromas. When served at 10 deg, it was quite muted and merely 'sweet' but once it warmed it was quite caramel focused with some light nuttiness and breadcrusts on the nose. 

Quite efferescent which was apparent due to the loose head formation. Sweet toffee, caramel and nuts on the palate and a mild lingering bitterness and biscuit notes in the finish. A thin to moderate body and moderate to high carbonation. The palate sensation changed as it warmed also. Getting more toast and some deep breadcrust, burnt husk and dusy cocoa characters too. The malt was quite complex and muddy at most times bu tthe finish was where you could pick out most of the flavours.

Overall a well made beer. Besides carbonation theres is not much i would change in the recipe and sure as hell no faults (i dont know where people where getting apples?!) Maybe adjust the malt bill somewhat (remove one) as the palate sensation was slightly muddled and you could only really pickup distinct malt charcters in the finish. The aroma didnt really entice me, but hey thats just my palate and possibly the temperatures it was served at.

Other than that, a well crafted beer Zeb! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## haysie (22/7/10)

I can see where Wolfy is coming from....... Its not a "to style" swap and really shouldnt be commented that way IMO, the tasting threads seem to go all "to style" and then as some are having here, a personal evaluation. This will lead into a 3000+ post thread, whats the sense.
Lets remember, IF you want to make a comment on a beer lets not put it up against AABC, BJCP, just comment how YOU find the beer, if the recipient wants to delve further, there is always the PM button.


----------



## manticle (22/7/10)

haysie said:


> I can see where Wolfy is coming from....... Its not a "to style" swap and really shouldnt be commented that way IMO, the tasting threads seem to go all "to style" and then as some are having here, a personal evaluation. This will lead into a 3000+ post thread, whats the sense.
> Lets remember, IF you want to make a comment on a beer lets not put it up against AABC, BJCP, just comment how YOU find the beer, if the recipient wants to delve further, there is always the PM button.



Like you say - we could have 3000 posts. Personally I try to experience each beer as a balanced beer first, whether I enjoy it next and only rely on sense of style if it's something I'm not into as much but know that's what they were aiming for. I don't know enough about styles anyway and find they can be too restrictive if it's all you're looking at.

I guess that means I agree with you.


----------



## WarmBeer (22/7/10)

manticle said:


> We all just need some mantesticles (thanks Rook for that lovely ephitet).


Mantesticles - Tautological nickname is a tautology


----------



## manticle (22/7/10)

I did suggest they were better than chick testicles. He said we'll see at 2am. Where were _you_ at 2am rook?


----------



## Fourstar (22/7/10)

beerDingo said:


> I think at the last swap, people put on the wiki if they wanted public feedback or not. Or maybe that was public BJCP scoring from the BJCP trained. So, i spose if people don't want public feedback, then they can update the wiki. I'm happy to get public feedback, good/bad/ugly...



That was if people wanted BJCP scores for their beer.



haysie said:


> I can see where Wolfy is coming from....... Its not a "to style" swap and really shouldnt be commented that way IMO, the tasting threads seem to go all "to style" and then as some are having here, a personal evaluation. This will lead into a 3000+ post thread, whats the sense. Lets remember, IF you want to make a comment on a beer lets not put it up against AABC, BJCP, just comment how YOU find the beer, if the recipient wants to delve further, there is always the PM button.



My descriptions are BJCP weighted (just the way i approach tasting beers) and so is the feedback/overall impression. If its scored or not, its still the way i describe beers adn i think is the best way todo so to get the most out of it as a taster and producer. either way, i think its the most honest and least offensive way of providing feedback to somone. As long as you know the style or broad style. e.g. porter and not brown porter *well *and justify why you are stating specific things in your comments. e.g. not saying "this pilsner needs more dry hopping" or "this belgian wit is shit or because its got a mild sour tartness" or" your stout fails because it doesnt fit A style." :blink: (after all, this *isnt *a competition, its a beer share). you should be happy to recieve some feedback.

Amongst other things, unless your beer is a world class example of the style, there is always *SOMETHING *to fix, adjust or improve to take the recipe to that next level. Sometimes it just takes the feedback from a few descerning palates and brewers with some tasting and technical knowledge to get you there. best of all you are getting this feedback for FREE unlike in a competition, nor are you scored and ranked from best to worst. (unless you want me to score it.) :icon_cheers: 

At this point, i'll give everyone feedback. If anyone wishes to opt out, send me a PM and i wont give you *honest feedback. 

There is no sugar coating here and im definitly not out to offend anyone. Just look at my tasting notes so far, Im sure no one takes any of this in offence. If you are, you probaably vote family first and shouldnt be drinking beer anyway! Please, THINK OF THE CHILDREN! :lol: h34r: 


*trust me, not everyone gives you honest feedback.


----------



## haysie (22/7/10)

"honest feedback" to style I guess? carry on... I`ll shoot ya a pm to say mine aint to style  
When I taste other swappers, do I taste against a style? or how I found it? I think ya being a little bit up yaself 4star.


----------



## manticle (22/7/10)

Anyway back on topic

24: Siborg: Amber ale

Pours clear amber with fluffy head. Small amount of lacing. Aroma of crystal malt.

Carbonation moderate, sherbert mouthfeel (good - I like that sherbert feel in my beers). Does give me a tiny bit of burpiness so maybe a touch higher than I like but I've said it many times - my taste is for lower carb.

Flavour is good - not oversweet, not over bitter. It's very balanced - no one thing seems to be favoured. If I were to suggest improvements to the beer it would be to pick an element and push it a bit more - whether hop bitterness, maltiness or hop flavour as nothing is quite standing out at the minute. Personally I think the beer would benefit from either bitterness or roastiness more than over the top hop flavour.

No major flaws that I can pick though - no real off flavours or any of that shebang.

There is a slight hint of caramel at the finish. Definitely a keeper and a tweaker - I reckon push the caramel and melanoidens and balance with a good dose of bitter and brew it again. Could be a great house ale.


----------



## zebba (22/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> Other than that, a well crafted beer Zeb! :icon_chickcheers:


Thanks mate. I had another one last night, and you are bang on about the serving temp. The tester I had pre-swap was in the fridge for about 45 minutes before drinking, so it was still warm (being PET and taking longer to cool). The one I had last night was cold, and straight from the fridge was disappointing - the bitterness appeared heightened, and the malt was non-existant. I let it warm for half an hour or so (also having the benefit of letting it de-carb a bit) and it was far better, ie. the beer I wanted to submit and thought I was submitting!

So the lesson here folks is to let it warm up. I edited the wiki to state as much.

And re: the american hops - I put them in to freshen the fuggles up a bit, and I think it worked. When I first trialled the recipe I thought the fuggles were a bit much for most peoples tastes. I couldn't bring myself to drop the fuggles too much, cause I love them so much, so instead I added some (not much) late cascade for the non-fugophiles


----------



## Fourstar (22/7/10)

haysie said:


> "honest feedback" to style I guess? carry on... I`ll shoot ya a pm to say mine aint to style
> When I taste other swappers, do I taste against a style? or how I found it? I think ya being a little bit up yaself 4star.




c'mon mate. I'm tasting it as its presented to me. To style, not to style, it doesnt matter. Style is irrelevant as the details im putting in my notes are not style centric if its not presented to me as a 'styled beer', take Zeb's for example. On the other hand, if somone presents me a 'bohemian pilsner' and has the audacity to call it that and its as dry as a German pils and has no saaz characteristics, i'll tell em its not a bohemian pilsner but may be a well made 'pilsner'. Im not here to belittle them but to educate and give honest feedback. There is nothing gained when you are an ostrich with your head in the sand. I dont think that being arrogant or 'up myself' buddy. You know me better than that.

If it tastes like a great bohemian pils, they will also get great feedback! Its not because im tasting it like a competition but becasue im tasting it as its supposed to be a bohemian pilsner/presented to me. Am i making any sense? I dont know, i kinda feel confused now.  


Put it this way, if it was presented to me as a 'pilsner' or even more broadly a 'euro lager' the style part of it goes completely out of the window. The more precicse you present a beer to me, the more precise i will be with my feedback.

e.g haysies beer

feedback: good beer! :drinks: 

hehe.



Zebba said:


> Thanks mate. I had another one last night, and you are bang on about the serving temp. The tester I had pre-swap was in the fridge for about 45 minutes before drinking, so it was still warm (being PET and taking longer to cool). The one I had last night was cold, and straight from the fridge was disappointing - the bitterness appeared heightened, and the malt was non-existant. I let it warm for half an hour or so (also having the benefit of letting it de-carb a bit) and it was far better, ie. the beer I wanted to submit and thought I was submitting!
> 
> So the lesson here folks is to let it warm up. I edited the wiki to state as much.
> 
> And re: the american hops - I put them in to freshen the fuggles up a bit, and I think it worked. When I first trialled the recipe I thought the fuggles were a bit much for most peoples tastes. I couldn't bring myself to drop the fuggles too much, cause I love them so much, so instead I added some (not much) late cascade for the non-fugophiles



when i pulled mine out i thaught it was too warm until i checked it. I recon it got close to ambients (17deg) before it really started to open up. I agree, nothin wrong with fuggles mate, i think they work better as a late kettle gift over dry hopping with them. Some would say they work well as an early bin addition! haha

Nice tobacco and earthy woody damp forest characters! :icon_drool2: 

The dry hopping made it something different. the strang floral notes i was getting. kinda like jasmine. As for cascade, dont tell the naysayers its a dervitive of fuggles! Or maybe we should to help drop the prices! :beerbang:


----------



## Wardhog (22/7/10)

#5 - Supra Jim - American Amber

In light of the above discussion, I would like to state up front that I mean every word of this, and I'm sure you'll agree once you get around to this beer.

This beer is f#&king excellent.
Pours great, looks great, tastes great. Looking at it, you wouldn't expect the whack of citrus hops you get, but it certainly delivers the American hop flavour. Great mouthfeel, great finish, great everything - cannot think of something I would do to improve this beer. Maybe you should play around with different varieties of hops when dry hopping just to see what they're like.

I'm glad this beer was excellent and I could not find fault with it, I'm not sure what to say any more if I do. :blink:


----------



## wakkatoo (22/7/10)

#3 Fourstar's Festivity Ale (AIPA)

Great copper colour and a big hop aroma straight out of the bottle. Poured a nice head that reduced relatively quickly but is lacing the side of the glass all the way down.
Get a nose and mouthfull of hops each sip gulp but is in balance with the malt. Definate alcohol warmth at the end but I don't think it detracts at all - just reminds you not to drive after a bottle!
Love a hoppy beer and this one delivers.
Nice work fourstar


----------



## seemax (22/7/10)

*#4 ESB
*





First beer for the night, along with some ginger/soy tofu and udon noodle soup!! Talk about mixing styles!!

Brilliant clarity, low slightly off white head. Deep copper colour.
Caramel, malt aroma... but not much in the way of hops.
I'm only picking up the caramel/toffee flavour, not much in the way of biscuit or nut.
The bitterness and sweetness seem to coincide on my tongue really well.

These last few months I'm really turning to UK styles and for me this is a great example. Personally I can't detect the astringency, but the warmth of the ethanol is certainly present.

Nice work.. and A+ for the label !


----------



## Fourstar (22/7/10)

*20. Cocko - APA *

Deep copper to mahoganhy in appearance. A light thin tan head. Mixed citrus and fruit salad aromas w/some grassy hoppiness apparent but expected. I'm also getting mild spicy hints of onion too. low fruit esters also detected with some sweet malt and toast. A big and bold malt fills the palate as perfect support for the hop salad of citrus and spicy evergeen notes. The malt is melanoiden rich and counterbalanced with caramel sweetness. a nuttiness lingers in the finish with creamy malt. The body is moderate to full and moderate carbonation.

Beautiful beer Cocko! very well crafted and a cracker of a malt bill! Observing the colour on pour i had to double check it was an APA and not an AAA. after tasting and writing these notes, the more it sits better as an AAA IMO time for a name change i recon! :icon_drunk: . 

The rich malt characters and balanced malt and hops compared to what you would get in a typical APA. Either way Pale ale or Amber ale im happy to kick back and sink a few pints of this on any night of the week.

Beautiful beer cocko. Well done!


----------



## manticle (22/7/10)

Thanks seemax. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Cocko (22/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> *20. Cocko - APA *
> 
> Deep copper to mahoganhy in appearance. A light thin tan head. Mixed citrus and fruit salad aromas w/some grassy hoppiness apparent but expected. I'm also getting mild spicy hints of onion too. low fruit esters also detected with some sweet malt and toast. A big and bold malt fills the palate as perfect support for the hop salad of citrus and spicy evergeen notes. The malt is melanoiden rich and counterbalanced with caramel sweetness. a nuttiness lingers in the finish with creamy malt. The body is moderate to full and moderate carbonation.
> 
> ...



Thanks heaps for your feed back mate!

The aroma is over done and was unplanned [Dry hopped while a little boozed.. yeah I know, ME boozed!], but again appreciate any feedback! Especially yours when it is with such detail! I now do a happy dance!

Colour is based on a SNPA... maybe was heavy on the dark crystal! anyway..

:icon_cheers:


----------



## seemax (22/7/10)

*#3 - Festivity Ale*

Finished this off after manticle's ESB and wondered why I'm feeling a little happy... then searched and found the OG's!!

It was good... very good... it went down so quick I didn't really take any mental notes. Hops hops hops, a real patchwork of aroma and flavour.

I didn't really expect less tho


----------



## Fourstar (22/7/10)

Cocko said:


> Colour is based on a SNPA... maybe was heavy on the dark crystal! anyway..



SNPA? Dont you mean Sierra Nevada Mahogany Ale? :lol: 



seemax said:


> *#3 - Festivity Ale*
> Finished this off after manticle's ESB and wondered why I'm feeling a little happy... then searched and found the OG's!!



hehe apologies! I didnt expect it to end up at 7% but still in balance. I aded a touch of sugar to help counteract all that crystal and ended up bumping the FG down a little. :kooi:


----------



## WarmBeer (22/7/10)

seemax said:


> *#3 - Festivity Ale*
> It was good... very good... it went down so quick I didn't really take any mental notes. Hops hops hops, a real patchwork of aroma and flavour.





Fourstar said:


> hehe apologies! I didnt expect it to end up at 7% but still in balance. I aded a touch of sugar to help counteract all that crystal and ended up bumping the FG down a little. :kooi:


Stop it! Stop it! Stop it!

I (inadvertently) picked up one of the alternate "4* Wheat". Not that I'm at all anticipating being disappointed by any of Fourstar's beers, ever, but stop telling me how awesome the one that got away is h34r:


----------



## Fourstar (22/7/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Stop it! Stop it! Stop it!
> 
> I (inadvertently) picked up one of the alternate "4* Wheat". Not that I'm at all anticipating being disappointed by any of Fourstar's beers, ever, but stop telling me how awesome the one that got away is h34r:




lets just hope its not soured like the one i tasted with dave from greensy was! h34r:


----------



## Cocko (22/7/10)

*18. mcook - American Pale Ale*

Poured clear, very clear!

darker head and very resistant to fading.... Lacing is painting the glass!

Aroma is perfect as it keeps you smelling... it is fresh aroma like when you open a tube of tennis balls, galaxy perhaps?

Flavour is freshness, keeps ya going back to check.

Overall balance, IMO, is perfect and a F&CKING great beer - not just saying, I am saying I would be proud if I brewed this!

Will be looking up the recipe for this one to find out why I like it so much!

mcook - be proud and you should brew another batch, keg it and drop it off to me for a full assessment  

Nice mcook.... very nice.


----------



## zebba (23/7/10)

Shimple - Northern Lights Hog Ale

Poured a lovely colour with very nice clarity. The head was small, but firm, and it lasted the whole glass, which surprised me 'cause the carb was fairly low (which was a good thing I felt). No lacing... 'Cause the head left a blanket going up the glass! Very impressive looks, IMO.

Label says AIPA, but I really got more of an EIPA feel from it. Bitterness was well balanced (another reviewer said sweet, I didn't get that at all), and left it feeling dry on the palette. Majority of the flavours were what I would usually associate with an english IPA though - estery,malty, and earthy. Looking at the recipe, I'm rather surprised I got this.

Overall, I'm sorry to say, it wasn't entirely to my tastes. The bitterness was bang on, the body and presentation were great, but there was something about the smell that turned me off it a little. I think a <5min addition or a dry hop would turn this into a very nice beer. Having said that, I've had a number of well regarded commercial IPA examples that I've had the exact same criticism of, so I'd be leaning towards this being a personal preference rather than a flaw.


----------



## Siborg (23/7/10)

manticle said:


> Anyway back on topic
> 
> 24: Siborg: Amber ale
> 
> ...


I was thinking it could have done with a bit more bitterness, and I think I got the dark and medium amounts the wrong way around. Next time I try it, I'll add more dark crystal, and less medium (ie swap the amounts around). Maybe try a higher AA bittering hop, or just some more POR, maybe move the flavour addition back a bit to get some more IBU's out of it. 

Just to harp on the reviewing etc again: I personally think its great to get a wide range of perspectives. We have certified beer judges, experienced brewers, experienced drinkers and people who just love a good beer and may not necessarily have a great deal of experience. I think that each persons view is invaluable regardless of their background as we are all brewers and are each offerring our opinions of each others beer.


----------



## manticle (23/7/10)

Maybe play around with some munich or melanoiden or a single decoction instead of just adding more crystal? Keep the hops the same but just add a touch more for the bittering addition.

My suggestions only obviously - just needs a bit more layering or complexity somewhere.


----------



## Wardhog (23/7/10)

Siborg said:


> Just to harp on the reviewing etc again: I personally think its great to get a wide range of perspectives. We have certified beer judges, experienced brewers, experienced drinkers and people who just love a good beer and may not necessarily have a great deal of experience. I think that each persons view is invaluable regardless of their background as we are all brewers and are each offerring our opinions of each others beer.



Well said. I will continue to give feedback as I have been doing.

If I'm familiar with a style and you present your beer as one of them, I will hold your beer up against what I know of the style. I'm no BJCP judge, so my comments have a higher likelihood of being wrong than those who have been through the training. Assign whatever worth you think appropriate to my feedback.
If there are no parameters for me to work in, my feedback will be purely subjective. Did I like it?

If you would prefer not to have public feedback, let me know. Otherwise, public is the default choice.


----------



## [email protected] (23/7/10)

Cocko said:


> ...
> 
> Overall balance, IMO, is perfect and a F&CKING great beer - not just saying, I am saying I would be proud if I brewed this!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words. Glad you enjoyed it!

Cheers
Mal


----------



## [email protected] (23/7/10)

Chapter 9

It all started to go fuzzy when I was axe kicked in the head by a 6'10" Somoan witch doctor while sparring at my weekly Tae Kwon Do class. Hardly remembering the drive home, I found myself slumped on the couch face to face with dead monkey wearing a party hat. Then I realized it wasn't real, and instead just a picture stuck on a bottle. Luckily I had a glass in my left hand and poured the contents in it. The glass was now filled with a deep amber fluid with a frothy white top which smelled suspiciously like beer. A subliminal message from the television informed me to drink the beer, so I did. The aroma reminded me of a Biere De Garde from France, and the taste was nice strong mix of malt and bitterness with a Saison like hint in the background. Feeling satisfied I savoured it to the last drop. Then the undead party monkey came to life and gave me an almighty headbutt and it all went blank.


----------



## brendo (23/7/10)

mcook said:


> Chapter 9
> 
> It all started to go fuzzy when I was axe kicked in the head by a 6'10" Somoan witch doctor while sparring at my weekly Tae Kwon Do class. Hardly remembering the drive home, I found myself slumped on the couch face to face with dead monkey wearing a party hat. Then I realized it wasn't real, and instead just a picture stuck on a bottle. Luckily I had a glass in my left hand and poured the contents in it. The glass was now filled with a deep amber fluid with a frothy white top which smelled suspiciously like beer. A subliminal message from the television informed me to drink the beer, so I did. The aroma reminded me of a Biere De Garde from France, and the taste was nice strong mix of malt and bitterness with a Saison like hint in the background. Feeling satisfied I savoured it to the last drop. Then the undead party monkey came to life and gave me an almighty headbutt and it all went blank.



nice review Mal... based on your experiences I think I will have to remember to remove all sharp objects from within my general vicinity when I get around to sampling this one... h34r:


----------



## Hutch (23/7/10)

*#22 - Wardhog - GBH English Bitter*

Nice colour and clarity.
Good idea to recommend serving this style at "warm" temps (12+deg), though I found this one far too carbonated for style.
Excessive carbonic bite made it hard to get to the subtleties of the malt and hops in this beer, so I left it for 4 hours to warm up and loose it's fizz. Almost completely flat is where this style should be, and it was a much better beer for it. Low amounts of nice earthy hops in the background, and some prominent crystal and roast malts that stand out. The yeast profile is not to my liking (musty and somewhat tangy), and I could tell off the bat it was Saf S04 doing the talking. I reckon the biggest contributor to English Ale character is the yeast, and unfortunately I'm one of the pedantic few who dislike S04 in any style (sorry Wardy!).

Would love to try this again made with something like WYeast ESB or Ringwood, two lovely pommy yeasts.
I've saved the other half of the bottle to drink flat tonight for a second opinion.
Cheers Wardy.


----------



## [email protected] (23/7/10)

Chapter 22

Dusk turned to night, and all indications pointed to it being exactly 12 degrees. The sound of owls hooting and frogs croaking was interupted by a window broken on the floor below. Someone was obviously trying to break in and steal my beers. So I grabbed the nearest cricket bat and descended the stairs. I nervously twisted the handle of the cellar door and sprang in to find that my worst fears weren't realised and it was only my cat. As I was down here I decided to have a beer so I grabbed the nearest bottle. I looked down and was surprised that I wasn't holding the cricket bat, but instead a beer glass had found its way into my hand. Thanking my good fortune I opened the bottle. The loud fizz startled me for a second. As I poured it into the glass a pleasant aroma reached my nostrils. Nothing too intense, but I suspected foul play as it started to control my mind and I was forced to drink from the glass. It tasted good, not overly bitter, but generally in balance. Sadly after a time there was no more to drink and the last thing I remember is being clubbed over the head by a psychotic cricket bat wielding cat.


----------



## Siborg (23/7/10)

Mcook: loving those reviews!


----------



## Fents (23/7/10)

******* lol mcook, keep em coming!


----------



## Fourstar (23/7/10)

Fents said:


> ******* lol mcook, keep em coming!



Hey mate, i think i might have a tokyo floating in your fridge still too! Atleast i cant remember drinking it on the night but thats not saying alot! :lol:


----------



## Fents (23/7/10)

possesion is 9/10th's of the law innit?

your welcome to come share my tokyo with me anytime mate, promise i wont drink it without you.


----------



## beerDingo (23/7/10)

Na, I saw you drink it on the night... :icon_drunk: 



Fourstar said:


> Hey mate, i think i might have a tokyo floating in your fridge still too! Atleast i cant remember drinking it on the night but thats not saying alot! :lol:


----------



## Cocko (23/7/10)

*Chris Taylor - English Brown #19*

Starting by saying, not a big fan of english browns..

Little to no head, aroma was very port-ish... Flavour was nice while cold but as it warmed turned to tasting like scotch!

As I said not a fan of the style, it may be a great example of an english brown, just far from my cup of tea!

Sorry mate, just IMO!



*MXD - Yarrasippi Pale ale #28*

This IS my style of beer! Beautiful!

Huge fruity aroma that blends into the flavour perfectly. Another beer I will be looking up the recipe!

Awesome beer MXD! I wish I had more...


----------



## Fourstar (23/7/10)

Fents said:


> possesion is 9/10th's of the law innit?
> your welcome to come share my tokyo with me anytime mate, promise i wont drink it without you.






beerDingo said:


> Na, I saw you drink it on the night... :icon_drunk:



so, who is correct?! As i said fents, i wanted to have it as a share on the night so we can split it when i come round to get my slant! (if its not already gone) 

I sure as hell cant remember it if i did drink it, i guess thats the reason why i fell asleep on the train and not the other 20 odd beers consumed on the night! :lol:


----------



## Fourstar (23/7/10)

*24. Siborg - Amber Ale*

Mild sweet malt, some toffee and light damp forest and woody hop aromas but otherwise quite clean. A creamy ivory head w/very fine foam and a light copper appearance. Palate is chewy crystal malt, deep caramel and nutty malt characters. moderate spicy hops with a lingering sweetness and toasty breadcrusts in the finish. moderate body and moderate carbonation. a very well balanced beer and very well crafted. 

So far this is the cleanest beer have tasted. Very well done with the yeast management Siborg! As i said to you a few months back at MB's meeting. If sourness is the ONLY thing you have to fix, you will have cracking beer. Mate, this is beautiful. Keep up the hard work. I wish my brewing came along as fast as yours has. 

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Cocko (23/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> I wish my brewing came along as fast as yours has.



Here here!

Well done Sim.


----------



## donmateo (23/7/10)

15. Hutch - Belgian Tripel

MMMMmmm - enjoying this one a lot.
As far as I can tell this is pretty nice work.
Great stuff.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (23/7/10)

14. seemax - Cascadian Steam Beer 

Very low level of carbination for the bottle I tried, probably needed a bit longer to carb up.

Very subtle malt profile, little bit on the sweet side, which would make sense if it was still carbing up.

Good subtle hop flavours, and as the name suggests is distinctly cascade like.

Next time I will take head of the squeeze test before opening a bottle too early (sorry seemax)

All in all a good beer, perfect for a quaffer on a hot summers day.


----------



## [email protected] (23/7/10)

Chapter 2

Things were all jumbled up. I woke up and stumbled out of bed to get myself some breakfast but found the cupboard was bare. There was nothing edible in the fridge either, apart from a bottle of beer. Well at least there was some sustenance to get my day started off on the right foot. Luckily the only clean glass I had left in the cupboard was a beer glass, so everything was now falling in to place. I poured out the beer and immediately a giant white fluffy cloud billowed out of the glass. Then the aroma hit me. What was it? Lime? Concerned that someone had spiked my beer while I had not been looking I rang the authorities.
"FBI, how can we help you?" asked a female voice through the phone.
"I think someone has spiked my beer with lime juice!" I replied. "Is it safe to drink?"
"Yes" she replied.
So I drank the beer. It tasted pretty good, though I could still taste the lime. "Thanks for you help. Who are you anyway?"
"Skully from X-Files. We suspect that aliens may have spiked your beer, but I assure you that is harmless." She hung up the phone.
Assured, I went about the rest of my day.


----------



## Fourstar (23/7/10)

*18. mcook - American Pale Ale*

Fruit tingle aromas with aspicy citrus hop characteristic on the nose. Quite clean with sweet malt, nuts, breadcrusts and an almost buttercake aroma (wihtout the diacetyl) 

Palate is balanced malt and hops. spicy citrus hops, rich breadcrust and sweet nutty malt. A moderate carbonation and moderate-full mouthfeel. the finish is all about the malt with lingering bitterness. rich malt complexity in this beer with perfect balance. 

A very well made beer Mcook! quite impressed. im enjoying every sip! :icon_cheers:


----------



## zebba (24/7/10)

*19. Chris Taylor - English Brown
*
Pulled this straight out of the box and drank it at ambient. There was a short hiss on opening the bottle. Poured with a tight cream head, that gradually receded to a ring around the glass. Carb was mild, as expected, colour and clarity were brilliant.

I loved this one. Not a fan of coffee, and there were coffee flavours (as you'd expect), but they were within my coffee loathing threshold, and imo balanced more towards cocoa then coffee. Spicy, with hint of fruits that I tried but was unable to identify.

It reminded me very much of Orkney Dark Island, but without the DI's biggest fault. DI I found lacked a little body, and had a slightly watery finish - this did not suffer that weaknes, with the flavour lingering.

Excellent beer, but having experienced the a few of Chris' beers in the past I didn't expect anything less.


----------



## manticle (24/7/10)

1: Warmbeer: American Porter

Pours dark brown with a small head, low carbonation. Red highlights when held to the light, fairly clear.

This review is going to be a bit mixed up.- I first opened this the other night and got the aroma and flavour of phenolics - almost like an intense Belgian ale. It wasn't bad but it was confusing. Anyway it was the end of the night so I resealed the bottle and left it on top of the fridge. tried it again today and while I got a little something I could relate to yeast, it was far more subdued. This time I could taste chocolate and nuts.

Very little in the way of hops, american or otherwise. I'm not sure what's led to my mixed up reception. I think a little more complexity in terms of malt character would be good but the chocolate and nut characteristics get a big thumbs up. The flavours are generally balanced with a malt focus and a touch of yeastiness.

Take the above review with a grain of salt - I reckon my palate is fatigued from reviewing beers over the last few days (and drinking beers and wine and port and brandy and french cider and eating loads of chilli)


----------



## mxd (24/7/10)

Cocko said:


> *MXD - Yarrasippi Pale ale #28*
> 
> This IS my style of beer! Beautiful!
> 
> ...



thanks, hope the rest of the my bottles/reviews goes this well, I'll get my case on Wednesday night and start sampling.


----------



## zebba (24/7/10)

mxd said:


> thanks, hope the rest of the my bottles/reviews goes this well, I'll get my case on Wednesday night and start sampling.


Well consider this another glowing review.

The ONLY negative I could come up with was that it was a little murkey. But then, I'm pretty sure I accidentally tipped it upside down whilst carrying the bottle upstairs. So even though it's not your fault, I'm still marking this as a negative. Sorry bud, that's how the cookie crumbles.

But in all seriousness, it's an excellent beer. Wish it was summer and I had an esky full of these suckers.


----------



## Siborg (24/7/10)

Hi. I'm Siborg, and I'm an alcoholic. It's been nearly 1 week since my last beer and... better reset the counter.

I've had this cold all week and while I've been reading all your reviews, I've been dying to get into some, but didn't think I'd waste any beer, as I probably wouldn't have been able to taste it anyway.

So, after a few Kooinda Pales, I decided to crack open:

*#20 Cocko's APA*

First impressions: a bit on the darker side for an APA (as already noted by others). A bit of a citrusey aroma (impeded, slightly, by my cold), mixed with a bit of roasty-ness. 

Carbonation isn't something I'm too fussy with, as long as its not flat, and this one is just in the sweet spot for me. 

Definitely picking up on the cirtus and fruity flavours already mentioned.

All in all, a great beer. I could easily down a few of these on a hot summers day (man I'm looking forward to cold beer on a hot day!)


----------



## Siborg (24/7/10)

Siborg said:


> Hi. I'm Siborg, and I'm an alcoholic. It's been nearly 1 week since my last beer and... better reset the counter.
> 
> I've had this cold all week and while I've been reading all your reviews, I've been dying to get into some, but didn't think I'd waste any beer, as I probably wouldn't have been able to taste it anyway.
> 
> ...


And what a beer to get back into it with... man, I enjoyed every last drop of that, Cocko. APA, AAA, or whatever... damn fine beer is all that matters.


----------



## WarmBeer (24/7/10)

*21. Haysie - Bohemian Pilsner*

Disclaimer first: I'm an ale man. Out of 32 brews only one has been a lager, and that was an early kits'n'bits job.

Poured nice and clear, infact no residue into the glass even at the end of the bottle. Did you filter->keg->cpbf this one?

Beautiful saaz aroma perfume coming through. Was drinking Trumer pils at a beer/food matching dinner last night, and the aroma was very similar. You nailed this part.

Taste is good, very clean, with balance tending a little towards sweetness. Can taste the saaz. Again, ale-man, not 100% sure what I should be looking for.

My glass seemed to be finished quicker than most beers. Not sure if it's a lager thing, but this was really easy drinking, without being "simple". I reckon, if I could attempt a pils approaching this one, I might give this whole "lager" malarkey a bit of a go 

A good beer. B+


----------



## WarmBeer (24/7/10)

*14. seemax - Cascadian Steam Beer*

Bottle was still a little soft. Poured a little cloudy, and a tiny bit of head which quickly disappeared.

Have only tried a couple of Steam beers before (one of em being your own), and haven't been super impressed. This one is different, as there is a real whack of Cascade coming through on the nose. It's not offensive either, just really good.

Was surprised at just how smooth this beer was. Not overly malty, not overly hoppy, but really drinkable. Went down very well, and will be giving this one a go in the near future.

A top beer, mate. A-


----------



## seemax (24/7/10)

WarmBeer said:


> *21. Haysie - Bohemian Pilsner*
> I reckon, if I could attempt a pils approaching this one, I might give this whole "lager" malarkey a bit of a go



Mark them words... I'm going to hold you to that!!!!  



> A top beer, mate. A-



Thanks! It was the 2nd time around on that recipe except this time I added a touch more cascade (cube hopped). Not overly aromatic, but the flavour IMO really hits the spot.


----------



## Fourstar (24/7/10)

Zebba said:


> The ONLY negative I could come up with was that it was a little *murkey*.




Errr, thats not a fault zeb. have you not seen the state of the yarra recently?!?! :lol:


----------



## zebba (25/7/10)

*#20 Cocko's APA*

I'm going to concur with the folks who think it's more of an AA than an APA. Given that, I think I had it a bit cold initially, but the variance as it warmed up was awesome. When cold it was dry and roasty, as it warmed it got spicy, then fruity. I was a bit disappointed when it was gone 'cause I wasn't going to see what it was to throw at me next!

Another great beer. The quality of this swap has been excellent.


----------



## wakkatoo (25/7/10)

writing this a little after the fact but had two crackers last night.

First was Fent's Citra APA. Poured really well - big fluffy off-white head that just stayed and stayed and stayed.... Wonderful citrusy hop aromas and flavours to complement.

S-J's amber ale - poured a little cloudy but that could have been me, had only been in the fridge for a little over an hour. Similar head retention to Fents' and a good balance between the hops and the malt. Did find myself wanting just a little more malty goodness at the end of the palate, but that's just me.

Two great beers!


----------



## manticle (25/7/10)

Fents: Citra APA

Pours with a dense pillowy head, almost like a pavlova. Colour amber, murky

Aroma is subtly hoppy. Carbonation moderate, not gassy, nice bit of sherbert mouthfeel. Body slightly thinnish, dry and bitter finish. Flavour is fantastic - caramel malt, sweet fruity hops, lingering bitterness - packs a punch but remains balanced. Hard to stop taking sips. Bitterness and dryness is probably contributing to this - they stay on my tongue while the sweet caramel fruit stays around my cheeks.

Lovely beer.


----------



## Siborg (25/7/10)

17. Shimple - Northern Lights Hog Ale

Drinking it at the moment. Poured a nice, dense head, which retains itself pretty well. Light copper colour.

First aroma was a malty/yeasty smell which I didn't mind. Taking a sip, I can tast a bit of up-front maltyness, which is quickly subdued by the hop bitterness. It keeps going to a point where you think it is just balanced, then leaves a slight bitter after taste. I think in terms of malt/bitterness balance, that is just what I like in this type of beer. Its not over the top, but has just the right amounts of each.

All in all, I can say I'm a fan. Good work Shimple.


----------



## Cocko (25/7/10)

Siborg said:


> And what a beer to get back into it with... man, I enjoyed every last drop of that, Cocko. APA, AAA, or whatever... damn fine beer is all that matters.






Zebba said:


> *#20 Cocko's APA*
> 
> I'm going to concur with the folks who think it's more of an AA than an APA. Given that, I think I had it a bit cold initially, but the variance as it warmed up was awesome. When cold it was dry and roasty, as it warmed it got spicy, then fruity. I was a bit disappointed when it was gone 'cause I wasn't going to see what it was to throw at me next!
> 
> Another great beer. The quality of this swap has been excellent.



Thanks heaps lads, glad it is being enjoyed!

Call whatever you want.... just enjoy it!


----------



## bum (25/7/10)

Would love to see a pic of Cocko's beer when anyone else reviews it next. A lot of APAs in the States get up into pretty deep reds - just curious to see if it is more like those than an AA.


----------



## Wardhog (25/7/10)

???? - Fents - Midnight Ninja Man Of Mystery All Citra Pale Ale

The mysterious bottle with no identifying marks save a distinctive white cap, I'm led to believe this is the work of our gracious host with an unbelievably understanding (hence wonderful) wife. Just a bit of groundwork there for future swaps, Fents.
Brown nosing aside, on to the beer.

Thoroughly enjoyed this beer. Not a problem anywhere, unless you demand to be able to watch tv through your pint glass. It's a little bit cloudy, but that's not really a problem in my book. Other people might have different opinions, but it's fine by me.
I don't know much about Citra, except that at around 13% AA, I was expecting this beer to punch me in the face, kinda like the swap beer that was brewed, but it didn't. Instead, it was a most pleasant afternoon pint and a bit, with lovely hop and malt presence on the nose, a great balanced taste, not an issue in sight.
I've heard that Citra is basically Galaxy grown in the US, and after tasting this, I agree. It's a good hop here, a good hop there, and this is a good beer made with it.

Good job, sorry about neglecting to cold condition it for a week. Yes, I read that when I was at the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## manticle (25/7/10)

Shimple: APA

Pours cloudy amber, tight white head. Subtle hop aroma with malt background. Head remains.

Carbonation medium low, body and mouthfeel full. This is my favourite level of carb.

Great underlying bitterness, hops are subtle but present, malt backs it up, crystal sweetness also subtle.

I know everyone expects a huge whack of fruit with APAs but the subtlety of this is really great. It has complexity and bitterness and sweetness and fruit all to be found if you take the time. I really like it.


----------



## Wardhog (25/7/10)

#9 Kleiny - Rogue Dead Guy Clone

I have no experience with Rogue's beers or Maibocks, so I had no idea what to expect or what to hold it up against. My impression is that it's certainly not a dull beer. Maybe a bit overcarbonated, given the amount of flavour going on. Thick malt and a large whack of hops get largely hidden behind the bite of the carbonation (something I've learned with my ESB), but alcohol warmth stands out.

A nice beer to finish a night on. Nice work, Kleiny.


----------



## manticle (25/7/10)

na night wardy.

19: Chris Taylor: English brown

Fair bit of fizz on opening, slight gush as the bottle is opened and let sit for a toilet break. Pours with a rich head, dense mohogany/brown, quite murky. Aroma of chocolate and yeast.

Despite the gush, carbonation at a moderate level, nice mouthfeel.

first sip - not what I was expecting. Quite yeasty, very slight hint of rubber and vegemite. I'm a little disappointed - thinking maybe I got a dud bottle. Tried a couple of your beers previously and they've been great.

If I taste past the not so good flavours I pick up a bit of malt with almost carob characteristics which has a quite pleasant after taste. Nice bit of choc in there too. The rubbery/yeastiness lessens after the first few sips although a hint remains.

I'm not sure if it's just my palate or if this bottle is not as it's supposed to be. Body is good, carb fine and dandy and some of the choc flavour are quite tatsy. Bitterness and sweetness seem completely in balance. 

Some people seems to be sensitive to diacetyl or DMS - I get the feeling I may be sensitive to autolysised yeast (and maybe yeast phenolics) as I get a bit in my own beers that no-one else picks up (one reason I insist on racking to secondary about 3/4 the way through ferment). Even some Belgian beers recently have started to taste a bit odd on the yeast front. I've always been a fan of belgians so this upsets me. Last happened with Leffe Radieuse.

I could be way off base but I have to go with what I taste/perceive at the time.


----------



## Cocko (25/7/10)

*4. Manticle -ESB (Young's special London ale clone)*


Poured clear, little head - I am thinking a glass issue though, went a good rinse in between glass one and two and the lacing appeared.

Ok, I wanna describe this best I can:

The aroma was bad, this was first glass and a little colder than suggested serving temp so my bad - Sorry mants.

The flavour on palette was AWESOME, a beautiful ESB flavour - I don't have the beer vocab to go into details but it is exactly what I would expect from a ESB.

Now the kicker, a blend of the aroma and flavour was sooo good. Especially as I let it warm, as suggested, it really came to life! I wish I had of warmed the whole bottle a little before starting...

So over all, I never had a youngs but will now, a fantastic example of what I would call ESB flavour, colour and overall.

Great beer mate! 

What a great swap - I wish we could do this every month!

BTW: I know its nothing on my designer label :lol: but, seriously, awesome effort - especially after seeing the full res version in the label thread!

Cheers!


----------



## WarmBeer (25/7/10)

*2. Zebba - Fuggled Amber Ale*

Took this out of the fridge about 2 hours before drinking to allow it to warm up, as requested. Now drinking it in front of some 2 hour cooking show 

Poured a lovely amber colour, nice and clear, with a big fluffy head that hangs around. Can smell the Fuggles, mixing with a good whack of malt. Puts me in the mood for a nice English style pub ale.

First taste is, umm, confusing. My mind is expecting English malt and earthy fuggles, but I'm getting citrus. For me, it just doesn't work. I'm also getting some astringency, or almost a vinegar taste at the end of the palate.

Keep pushing the envelope, buddy, but in this instance, going against the accepted norms for hop combinations, subjectively, doesn't go.

Don't raaaaaggggeeee too hard against me for the rating, but I've said it before, Fuggles and Cascade do not belong in the same glass 

C


----------



## Cocko (25/7/10)

*7. beerDingo - Slipstream Cream Ale *

But just went to the recipe thread and apparently its a Fat Yak clone... I went to the recipe thread to find out how I could make some of this!

As a cream ale its not a cream ale but a good beer!

As a PA, Fatyak clone, its amazing! - flavour is spot on.

I love this beer - not mercky or clear, a HB.... Glass lacing is Spot on, glass condition varies... but ATM it is kicking!

Flavour and aroma is outstanding to me, did I mention I LOVE this beer!

Well done mate, I will be brewing this beer next weekend!

:kooi:


----------



## Siborg (25/7/10)

Cocko said:


> *7. beerDingo - Slipstream Cream Ale *
> 
> But just went to the recipe thread and apparently its a Fat Yak clone... I went to the recipe thread to find out how I could make some of this!
> 
> ...


Will have to try this one next, I'm a bit of a fat yak fan.

Can someone confirm for me, what exactly lacing is? I think I know, but I don't wanna make an arse out of myself


----------



## manticle (25/7/10)

Siborg: You know when you get a good head on a beer but it disappears a little with a bit of time?

Some thin to nothing but others leave a bit of white 'lace' whcih clings to the side of the glass. Buy yourself a duvel, pout into a clean glass, drink half then leave for 10 minutes and you should see.

Cocko - glad you enjoyed. Funny about the aroma - siborg said the same thing. Was dry hopped with EKG and target so I'm wondering if it's the target (usually a bittering hop). The commercial version smells beautiful to me - like christmas cake.


----------



## Cocko (25/7/10)

manticle said:


> Cocko - glad you enjoyed. Funny about the aroma - siborg said the same thing. Was dry hopped with EKG and target so I'm wondering if it's the target (usually a bittering hop). The commercial version smells beautiful to me - like christmas cake.



Mate, my nose aint what it use to be..  

Great beer mate. Be proud, I would if it was mine!


----------



## Cocko (25/7/10)

OK,

Closing off the night with:

*3. Fourstar - CA.. SNCA!* as far as I know!

I get flown to the states each year for work, well used to for the last 8 years, and drink SNPA like its the last chance I have to, it is such a different beer when fresh... as opposed to the $8 bottles of stale shizen we think is great here....... anyway..

Last year I bought the SNCA, and was more than happy I did! I even snuck 8 bottles home in my snowboard bag! I will find "Whats in the glass 'commercial' pics... BEAUTIFUL beautiful beer... 

4*, Lets be clear, I am not blowing smoke here, this is possibly the BEST beer I have ever had...

Pours a little cloudy and head is stable.

The flavour is hoppy and caramel in perfect balance for me.... and 4* if you are chasing a SNCA clone you have gotten pretty damn close!

I have already tried to look up the recipe but am confused about what recipe made this beer and NEED to know! Please let me know.

Ok, palette spent. weekend gone......

Out.

Cocko.

:kooi:


----------



## Supra-Jim (26/7/10)

9 Kleiny - Rogue Dead Guy Clone

Not familiar with Maibocks, so I wasn't really sure what i should or shouldn't be tasting here. Possibly a bit over carbed, but it wasn't a big drama. Good malt flavour and a really nice bitterness that lingered a little bit. i really enjoyed this beer, well done Kliney

Cheers SJ


----------



## Siborg (26/7/10)

manticle said:


> You know when you get a good head on a beer but it disappears a little with a bit of time?
> 
> Some thin to nothing but others leave a bit of white 'lace' whcih clings to the side of the glass. Buy yourself a duvel, pout into a clean glass, drink half then leave for 10 minutes and you should see.
> 
> Cocko - glad you enjoyed. Funny about the aroma - siborg said the same thing. Was dry hopped with EKG and target so I'm wondering if it's the target (usually a bittering hop). The commercial version smells beautiful to me - like christmas cake.


Yeah, thats what I was thinking it was, just wasn't sure. Shimple's APA had a fair bit of that. I just didn't want to say that, if it meant something else.

In regards to the aroma of your beer, it was the first thing that hit me, but I wasn't completely bad. I'd call it different. My brother was the one who really didn't like the smell (from accross the room, mind you). Like I said in my initial review, though. Smell aside, it was a damn nice beer. I haven't had anything like it before but it was damn tasty - and it went down well with some salt and vinegar chips.


----------



## Fourstar (26/7/10)

Cocko said:


> The flavour is hoppy and caramel in perfect balance for me.... and 4* if you are chasing a SNCA clone you have gotten pretty damn close!
> I have already tried to look up the recipe but am confused about what recipe made this beer and NEED to know! Please let me know.



Thanks for the Kudos Mate. Glad you enjoyed. sorry if ive given you a hangover @ 7% Looks like you where having a session yesterday! :icon_chickcheers:

It is the SNCA Recipe, not the HG wheat recipe also listed in the recipe thread. :icon_cheers: 

This is the one you are looking for.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=656254


----------



## brendo (26/7/10)

Well I finally got around to clearing some fridge space to house the swap beers - have had a cold, so not in a rush.

It would seem that I missed out on Wakatoo's entry... sorry mate, I am sure it is a cracker of a beer and look forward to hearing about what I am missing out on.

On the upside, the double up I scored was Manticle's which is getting some good reports, so not too upset.

I should get to start tasting some of the spoils later this week (can't really smell much at the moment), gotta say I am looking forward to it from early reports!!

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## Siborg (26/7/10)

I know your pain, Brendo. I was off beer for all of last week due to a cold. Only got back into it on Sat. I don't know if it was the fever or the withdrawal symptoms that were worse.


----------



## brettprevans (26/7/10)

Cocko said:


> *3. Fourstar - CA.. SNCA!* as far as I know!
> 
> ................ possibly the BEST beer I have ever had...


4* I hope you have a couple bottles of this left so we can swap our versions for comparison. mine's hitting the keg tonight.


----------



## WarmBeer (26/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> 4* I hope you have a couple bottles of this left so we can swap our versions for comparison. mine's hitting the keg tonight.


He better not. A couple of us ended up with a different beer altogether, as he was a couple of bottles short for the case swap.

Every cloud has a silver lining, and I'm sure his "4* Wheat" will be a tasty beer indeed.

PS. Thanks for the grain.


----------



## Fourstar (26/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> 4* I hope you have a couple bottles of this left so we can swap our versions for comparison. mine's hitting the keg tonight.




cant say i do mate, the one i reserved for myself in the swap is to goto paleale mania. only question is: "is it hoppy enough for a showcased IPA?!" only time will tell.


----------



## Wardhog (26/7/10)

#9 - Moonshine - Oatmeal Liquorice Molasses Stout

I love the liquorice in this when it gets warmer. However, something else stands out a bit when it gets warmer, too. It seems like there might be a bit of DMS in this beer, I got some cooked vegetable taste towards the end.


----------



## Hutch (26/7/10)

*18. mcook - American Pale Ale*

Well, the lad can tell stories, and he can also brew - Bloody excellent beer mcook!
I can't really add much more feedback than what's already been said.
Colour, Clarity, malt and hop aroma, body, carbonation, head, etc.
It's all in wonderful balance, and leaves many/most commercial (read "micro") APA's for dead.
You should be exceedingly proud making beers like this mate. SWMBO also agreed that it was exceptional.
The Cascade/centennial is a great combo, and I'll certainly be giving this recipe a guernsy for my next APA.

Cheers!
Hutch.


----------



## Hutch (26/7/10)

... I hate it when the glass runs dry on such a good beer. 
...and I can't go out to the fridge and poor another one...


----------



## Fents (27/7/10)

nice beer zebba, first cab of the rank for me, nose is not much chop at the moment as i had the flu for the last few days.

poured great, little overcarbonated for me, good colour and good taste, maybe a tad thin in the body. cheers its a good drop.


----------



## Wardhog (27/7/10)

14 - seemax - Cascadian Steam Ale

Maybe the carbonation wasn't quite right, struggled to raise a head on it when pouring. Only thing letting down a really good beer.

Good hop bitterness, flavour and aroma offset nicely by what strikes me as a good proportion of malt. A very tasty drop, if a little undercarbed.


----------



## seemax (27/7/10)

Wardhog said:


> 14 - seemax - Cascadian Steam Ale
> 
> Maybe the carbonation wasn't quite right, struggled to raise a head on it when pouring. Only thing letting down a really good beer.
> 
> Good hop bitterness, flavour and aroma offset nicely by what strikes me as a good proportion of malt. A very tasty drop, if a little undercarbed.



It was the first time I used carb drops (2 per bottle), oddly I sampled a bottle a few days back and it was well carbed. It's been in the bottle for over 3 weeks now, but mostly at 13C or less. Perhaps they just need a little warmth.


----------



## Fents (27/7/10)

22 wardyz esb. Funny I should randomly grab this after zebbas esb. Similar beers wards a touch sweeter and a bit hoppier. Nice beer mate!


----------



## manticle (28/7/10)

Brendo: Black Riggwelter:

Pours deep dark brown which shows up beatiful dark copper with a light shone through it. Off white head, dissipates, some lacing.

Aroma of coffee and treacle. Lovely aroma. No hop aroma.

Carbonation just where it should be. Flavour is magnificent - reminds me a bit of Screwy's choc treacle stout I had recently. You can almost chew this. Nice balance of sweet sugar and burnt bitter sugar. Keep thinking I can smell espresso but then it disappears. There seems to be a teeny hint of warm alc note in there which surprised me at 5.7% but it's subtle and definitely not out of place. Quite a ballsy beer - wasn't sure if it was meant to be a clone of black sheep ale but seems like a much bigger, darker beer. Definitely seems bigger than it is - if I'd read 8% I would not have been surprised.

Really nice mate. Good for a cold winter's night like this one. No idea how to style it is for a northeast brown - don't much care.

To add - as I drink a little more I get a weird kind of saltiness but it seems to work with the burnt treacle/molasses I'm describing. It's quite a rich beer and I'm not sure you could have a session on it - in some ways it's like a really rich sauce (as in delicious but don't douse your beef too strongly). Hope that makes sense.

To add further - just read the recipe and I'm quite surprised at some of the treacle type flavours I'm getting. Also did a quick search and found out about the beer it's based on. Anyway really interesting beer, slightly confounding, definitely delicious. Cheers.


----------



## Cocko (28/7/10)

*White Cap - Fents Citra PA*

If there is a listing for Citra fans - sign me up!

I dry hopped my entry with it and it has taken over the beer, it is powerful, so lucky its nice...

FENTS: Very nice beer mate, even though citra is powerful and possibly over powering hop, you have found an awesome balance to display it!

Loved it!

Want more.


----------



## Wonderwoman (29/7/10)

I finally started on the swap beers last night.

*Manticle ESB
*appearance - poured with good head, clear and lovely amber colour
aroma - overpowering malt, caramel and maybe it's just me but I thought I got a tiny hint of sourness
taste - malt driven, again I got a tiny hint of sourness. I'm not sure about the style guidlines for ESB (and have only had a couple of aussie commerial ESBs), but I expected more bitterness? For my personal taste, this was a bit sweet.


*Warmbeer - American Porter
*I didn't take and specific notes, because I simply thought it was DELICIOUS!!! 
The only comment I have, is that with the prefix "american" I wasn't sure whether to expect some hop aroma/flavour (probably not from Brett  ). Personally I was glad that it didn't have any, I really enjoyed it as it was. :icon_cheers: 
ps - Adam was concerned with the historical accuracy of your label


----------



## WarmBeer (29/7/10)

wonderwoman said:


> *Warmbeer - American Porter
> *I didn't take and specific notes, because I simply thought it was DELICIOUS!!!
> The only comment I have, is that with the prefix "american" I wasn't sure whether to expect some hop aroma/flavour (probably not from Brett  ). Personally I was glad that it didn't have any, I really enjoyed it as it was. :icon_cheers:
> ps - Adam was concerned with the historical accuracy of your label


Glad you liked it, it has definitely opened up with a couple of weeks in the bottle.

The "American" prefix was added due to the use of corn adjunct (polenta), and all US hopping (although I found out after the fact that Magnum is actually a German hop, I just assumed it was named for Dirty Harry, who woulda thunk it?)

And don't worry, one of these days I promise I'll add discernible hops to my beer


----------



## seemax (29/7/10)

WarmBeer said:


> And don't worry, one of these days I promise I'll add discernible hops to my beer



Sure, sure... next you'll fermenting below 18C ... and faking it doesn't count


----------



## Fourstar (29/7/10)

WarmBeer said:


> and all US hopping (although I found out after the fact that Magnum is actually a German hop, I just assumed it was named for Dirty Harry, who woulda thunk it?)



You can get US magnum.. i know, ive got 1lb of it in my freezer! :beerbang:


----------



## WarmBeer (29/7/10)

wonderwoman said:


> ... I wasn't sure whether to expect some hop aroma/flavour (probably not from Brett  )...





seemax said:


> Sure, sure... next you'll fermenting below 18C ... and faking it doesn't count


I've heard some brewers will over-compensate with hops to cover up for other deficiencies in their brewing processes...

Just sayin


----------



## Wonderwoman (29/7/10)

WarmBeer said:


> I've heard some brewers will over-compensate with hops to cover up for other deficiencies in their brewing processes...
> 
> Just sayin




ha ha ha!!! it works for me!


----------



## Fents (29/7/10)

# 5 Big Bad Supra Jimmy's American Amber...

absolutley nailed it! (imo) looks great smells grouse and the taste? spot on for me, malty, toffee and then a smack of hops. i love it when i burp hops!

9 burbs outta 10 SJ! :drinks:


----------



## manticle (29/7/10)

Lucas: Smoked chocolate porter.


Um.... Are you sure? Maybe I got a different bottle - mine is cloudy orange (not brown or deep mahogany), pours with a good head that laces but has no hint of smoke and little, if any chocolate.

The aroma is hoppy but not overpowering. Having said all that - whatever beer this actually is, it's delicious. I'd be happy with loads more - great carb, nice caramel, hops subtle but present, slight citrus and maybe a tiny hint of choc in the finish. Any idea if I might have been subbed a different bottle and if so - what and what's the recipe?

@wonderwoman - I wish I had more to try so I could compare to the notes I've received as they've all been a bit varied. Very much hoping the sourness was your perception or just that bottle - would hate a latent infection to show up in anyone's/everyone's beer as I've done my utmost to check what I was giving to people before swapping. Cheers for the feedback anyway.


----------



## WarmBeer (29/7/10)

11. Fents - all citra apa

Pours a cloudy, dark orange. Head is small but persistant.

Smells of tangerines and malty sweetness, you got the Citra part of it right!

At first I thought this was a little bit one-dimensional, but now it's warmed up a little, the up-front maltiness is really well balanced by the lingering bitterness. 

Taste, smell, appearance, it's all there. A real good beer, thanks Fents.

B+


----------



## manticle (29/7/10)

Wakkatoo: Schwarzbier

Pours black into a glass. Very difficult to see but ruby highlights when held to the light suggest it's clear not murky. Fluffy head which quickly dissipates. Small amount of lacing.

Aroma of apples. 

Carbonation moderate - moderately low. Flavour is malt, smooth burnt sugar (if there is such a thing) and granny smith. The granny is fairly subtle and I',m questioning myself because I tasted it in someone else's beer last night. Tasting is so subjective (strike one for captain obvious) but it's a flavour I keep coming back to.

If I had never heard of acetylaldehyde and been told it's a beer fault I might just wonder what that crisp apple taste was and find it an interesting phenomenon. Therefore I'm going to do that here because it's not overpowering and apple and burnt sugar go quite well together. Everything else about the beer is nicely balanced - in favour of the malt generally, carbonation works with it, not overly roasty, definitely no harshness for such a dark beer, flavours integrated well. Slight carob/choc finish.

You analyse these beers hoping to do them justice and not just write 'good beer mate' but sometimes you can overthink and I'm not sure if I apply as much analysis to my own beers. I'm still super (even hyper) critical of my own but it's less Nancy and more Paddy.


----------



## Fourstar (29/7/10)

manticle said:


> Lucas: Smoked chocolate porter.



Looking at the wrong swap mate! :lol: 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...;showarticle=87

either that or you are looking at an old bottle label and not the number on the cap!?!

number 22 would be - 22. Wardhog - ESB :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (29/7/10)

Bottle had a label on it that said lucas: smoked chocolate porter so I read that rather than the cap number.

If it was wardy's ESB then top drop . Really enjoyed it (confused though I was- pull the old swap bloody label off next time)


----------



## bum (29/7/10)

Thanks for the error anyway, Wardhog and manticle. I looked back through the old swap recipes and found where I went wrong with my recipe formulation for my pretty disastrous smoked chocolate porter. Would still do mine a little different to Lucas' but it has shown me the error of my ways.


----------



## [email protected] (30/7/10)

Chapter 11

I regained conciousness and found myself buried in a shallow grave. Digging my way out I immediately felt anxious about the fate of my beers back home. The last thing I remember was examining an unmarked bottle of beer with a white lid. I got up and notice I was still holding it. What luck! And intuitively it felt like beer o'clock. I retrieved the spare beer glass that I always stored in my jocks (just in case) and poured myself a glass of the murky liquid. It smelt of tropical fruits mixed with beer--quite enticing. At this point I tried to think of my health and what affect this beer would have on it, but alas it was too late, I had already taken a sip. It tasted fruity, bittersweet and slightly cloying at first, but the more I drank the more I liked, and before I knew it I had guzzled down the entire bottle. Then I heard rustling from the undergrowth and I was beset by a tribe of pygmies, who tied me up and carried my away upside down on a long stake. Slightly inebriated I decide not to struggle and go with the flow.


----------



## Supra-Jim (30/7/10)

Thanks Fents, glad you enjoyed it.

11. Fents All Citra Pale ale

Really looked forward to this one as i've been to try Citra. All i can say is wow, this beer was a great showcase for the hop. Poured a little cloudy in the glass, not really an issue though. Lovely thick creamy head that lasted the entire glass.

3. Fourstar SNCA

Nice hop aroma out of the bottle. Poured a smalllish head that subsided, however it did lace the glass. Good aroma of hops and caramel in the glass (reminded me of a few US commericals)
Hop flvour is present but its a good balance with the malt. Strong bitterness that lingered on the palate. Really nice beer, could easily drink more. 

Well done guys!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Wardhog (30/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> Looking at the wrong swap mate! :lol:
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...;showarticle=87
> 
> either that or you are looking at an old bottle label and not the number on the cap!?!
> ...



That's funny. I bought two boxes of PET bottles special for the swap, to avoid reusing bottles. Oh well, doesn't matter, glad you ejoyed the beer.


----------



## Fourstar (30/7/10)

Wardhog said:


> That's funny. I bought two boxes of PET bottles special for the swap, to avoid reusing bottles. Oh well, doesn't matter, glad you ejoyed the beer.



sorry, what i meant was number 22 this round was your beer. This time 12 months ago it was lucas so it probabaly wasnt your beer after all. if mants didnt have a number on the lid of the bottle well the only way to find out who's it was is to countback from what he has drank and do the math on it.


----------



## WarmBeer (30/7/10)

Fourstar said:


> sorry, what i meant was number 22 this round was your beer. This time 12 months ago it was lucas so it probabaly wasnt your beer after all. if mants didnt have a number on the lid of the bottle well the only way to find out who's it was is to countback from what he has drank and do the math on it.


Or, to quote Sherlock Holmes:


Sherlock Holmes said:


> We must fall back upon the old axiom that when all other contingencies fail, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth


----------



## brendo (30/7/10)

manticle said:


> Brendo: Black Riggwelter:
> 
> Pours deep dark brown which shows up beatiful dark copper with a light shone through it. Off white head, dissipates, some lacing.
> 
> ...



thanks for the feedback mate - glad you enjoyed it. I have been pleasantly surprised with this one, just needs a little more age. I would attribute the alcohol to the fact that it got a bit warm early in the fermentation cycle.

This one will be running through one of my beer engines for sure once I have that all sorted out.


----------



## Wonderwoman (30/7/10)

manticle said:


> @wonderwoman - I wish I had more to try so I could compare to the notes I've received as they've all been a bit varied. Very much hoping the sourness was your perception or just that bottle - would hate a latent infection to show up in anyone's/everyone's beer as I've done my utmost to check what I was giving to people before swapping. Cheers for the feedback anyway.



probably just my percpetion... I've been learning recently that my taste thresholds are not as sensitive as others', and I don't seem to be too good at identifying tastes, so maybe it was the astringency that others detected that I perceived as sourness???


----------



## wakkatoo (30/7/10)

manticle said:


> Wakkatoo: Schwarzbier
> 
> Pours black into a glass. Very difficult to see but ruby highlights when held to the light suggest it's clear not murky. Fluffy head which quickly dissipates. Small amount of lacing.
> 
> ...



Thanks Manticle,

Glad someone has tried it, will now put mine in the fridge and give it a go. Will see if I can find any of those apples cos they sure as hell shouldn't be there. It's definately a beer I want to do again so the feedback is good - gives me some areas to tweak.


----------



## manticle (30/7/10)

Wardhog said:


> That's funny. I bought two boxes of PET bottles special for the swap, to avoid reusing bottles. Oh well, doesn't matter, glad you ejoyed the beer.




Probably wasn't yours as 4* pointed out. Didn't seem quite like an ES. Keen to find out whose and what as it was delicious. I'll count back but I also have to account for the one with the runny texta too.

Fourstar: SNCA thingy majiggy with hops in it.

Pours deep amber with good clarity when held to the light. Nice head that thins but laces well. Aroma of subtle hops and caramel. Carbnation moderate.

Flavour of bitter grapefruit. First sip: very strong hop flavour with great bitterness which lingers much longer than usual. Caramel is a minor player - bitter citrus grapefruit is the main contender. My second sip I unfortunately breathed into my lungs but what was left after choking was a bit more sweetness and caramel.

Good, bitter, hoppy beer this one. Not one for the hop shy but well made, balanced and ballsy.

@wonderwoman - part of the tasting and feedback is describing what you perceive. It's great to learn and interpret what your senses tell you but it's also good just to give and get straight up honest 'this is my perception now' feedback.


----------



## WarmBeer (30/7/10)

*8. wonderwoman - galaxy pale ale*

Sorry mate, this one is all cider and vinegar - The acetobacteria strikes back.

I kept this cold for the past couple of weeks, but it's taken hold.

It happens


----------



## wakkatoo (30/7/10)

WarmBeer said:


> *8. wonderwoman - galaxy pale ale*
> 
> Sorry mate, this one is all cider and vinegar - The acetobacteria strikes back.
> 
> ...



Phew!, so it wasn't just me. Got exactly this as well.


----------



## mxd (30/7/10)

yeah my first taste, got my swap case Wednesday night, thanks 4*, put a few in fridge to taste when SWMBO was back, but alas my balls had dropped and I will proceed at risk.

4 Manticle ESB

Small head (off white), lacing when warmed up, there is still a faint covering of head on the last mouthful.
low to mod carbonation (well less than I normally do  )
Clear copperish colour,

When I first tried it (colder than suggested, it had a flavour that one of my ESB's had. This flavour 4* described as sherbet (well I think it was this flavour  ), as it warms up it losses that flavour. This flavour appeared at the end of a mouthfull.

I get a warming feeling on the roof of the mouth, which I guess is the alcohol (as it's quite a high alcohol content).

Overall, I like it :kooi: and could see my self falling off a chair after a few dozen of these.

Thanks all, very much looking forward to my first swap.


----------



## Wardhog (30/7/10)

WarmBeer said:


> *8. wonderwoman - galaxy pale ale*
> 
> Sorry mate, this one is all cider and vinegar - The acetobacteria strikes back.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Wardhog (30/7/10)

6 - sappas - Almost English Bitter

Sorry sappas, I didn't read to give it a few more weeks until after I'd poured myself a glass, and I'm kicking myself for it. This is going to be a top beer, hell, it's pretty good now.
One of the best looking beers I've seen, clear as a bell. Balance is tilted in favour of bitterness, but there's still plenty of mid-to-darker crystal flavours to be had. Have you posted the recipe? I might have a go at it, and I'd also like to find out what those hop flavours are.


----------



## seemax (30/7/10)

WarmBeer said:


> *8. wonderwoman - galaxy pale ale*
> 
> Sorry mate, this one is all cider and vinegar - The acetobacteria strikes back.
> 
> ...



+1 and it seemed a lot more acidic than when I sampled it pre swap day.


----------



## scott_penno (30/7/10)

Hi Wardy,

Glad you liked it. Recipe is the last one in the Xmas in July 2010 recipe thread.

sap.





Wardhog said:


> 6 - sappas - Almost English Bitter
> 
> Sorry sappas, I didn't read to give it a few more weeks until after I'd poured myself a glass, and I'm kicking myself for it. This is going to be a top beer, hell, it's pretty good now.
> One of the best looking beers I've seen, clear as a bell. Balance is tilted in favour of bitterness, but there's still plenty of mid-to-darker crystal flavours to be had. Have you posted the recipe? I might have a go at it, and I'd also like to find out what those hop flavours are.


----------



## donmateo (30/7/10)

10. Brendo - Black Sheeps Riggwelter clone

I loved this one.
Beers like this I really hang out for in swaps.
Clean, tasty - but not heavy handed. It's a treat.


----------



## manticle (30/7/10)

Mr faded texta man: something

Pours cloudy golden amber, good head that remains and laces even after 30+ minutes. Aroma of caramel malt and oranges.

Carbonation mild, flavour delicious - malt, hint of choc and slight orange zest. Lingering bitterness.

Who the hell brewed this and what is it?


----------



## manticle (31/7/10)

Just throwing away some recycling and noticed the smoked choc porter bottle had a no. 14 on it so thanks Seemax - really enjoyed it despite having no idea what it was.


----------



## Fourstar (31/7/10)

manticle said:


> Mr faded texta man: something



wtfd did you do to your bottles mants? Put them through the spin cycle in your washer or leave them out in a hurricane or something?


----------



## [email protected] (31/7/10)

Chapter 24

High tempo movie style chase music made me start to run. I glanced over my shoulder and saw that Agent Smith was chasing me in the distance. Then I saw two identical cats pass the road in front and Agent Smith lept out of the nearest dustbin and apprehended me. Before I knew it, I was handcuffed to a chair in a high story glass building being interrogated to divulge the whereabouts of my remaining beers. They brought in an intravenous drip to help them get the answers they needed. Luckily they started feeding me a really nice amber ale. It had a nice malt-driven aroma, and a nice flavour balancing the malt and bitterness with a subtle roasty finish. A feigned to be in excrutiating pain to ensure they fed me the entire bottle. Then I decided to take a nap.


----------



## [email protected] (31/7/10)

Chapter 3

It didn't take long for the pyschotropic mind altering lime flavored beer to take affect. The wall paper started to swirl and contort as I stumbled for the front door. I could hear the sounds of a festival outside, quite strange for my otherwise usually quiet street. It turned out to be a Brazilian mardi gras, though the heads of the women on the floats were all wolves and alligators. They were handing out bottles of beer, so I took one. Looking at the bottle it seemed to be pre-rated at 4 stars, how presumptuous. Pulling out a beer glass from my back pocket, I opened the bottle. A subdued but enticing hop aroma hit my nostrils. The beer poured cloudy with a reasonably thick off white head. The psychotropes forced me to drink the beer and it tasted of hoppy bitterness and a thick crusty bread malt flavour. Full of flavor and warming alcohol with every sip, I slowly finished off the bottle while sitting relaxed on the side of one of the floats.


----------



## Fourstar (31/7/10)

11. Fents - all citra apa

Im going to keep this short and sweet. Great big cirta aroma, like grapefruit and orange cake with mild soft malt. A beautiful malt complexity on the palate. Toasty, breadcrusts and sweet mild light toffee. It would have been better if i chilled it for loger to drop more yeast out of suspension but overall, a tip-top beer. You know what the best thing about this beer was?





Beautiful lace all the way until the last mouthful :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (31/7/10)

Just tallied up all the numbers I have left and all the brews I have drunk and pretty sure that Mr faded texta man was Mccook. Mccook - did you use red/pink texta to label your bottles (white cap)?

If so your review is above (several posts up).


----------



## manticle (31/7/10)

8: Wonderwoman: Pale ale

Sorry mine was infected.

15: Hutch: Tripel

Pours fairly clear, golden colour the head that forms vanishes almost immediately. Smells like belgian yeast (subtle). Carbonation moderately high.

Tastes similar to the aroma - yeast phenolics, faint orange undertones, subtle warm alcohol, light spice.

A real good effort at a tripel, very balanced. I personally wouldn't mind a bit more lingering bitterness as it's something I enjoy in things like westmalle but this is pretty delicious. I've struggled with my Belgians to get them where I want them - I think this one would make me happy if I brewed it. Not overcarbed either.


----------



## [email protected] (31/7/10)

manticle said:


> Just tallied up all the numbers I have left and all the brews I have drunk and pretty sure that Mr faded texta man was Mccook. Mccook - did you use red/pink texta to label your bottles (white cap)?
> 
> If so your review is above (several posts up).



I did use a red pen on a small white sticker, but I don't think I had any white caps. It might remain one of those unsolved mysteries. :icon_drunk:


----------



## manticle (31/7/10)

Probably white sticker and my brain has forgotten. I just remember white and faded red/pink so must have been yours. The mystery suits your reviews anyway.

Cocko: APA

Pours clear amber with fluffy meringue like head that lingers. Aroma of fruit and toffee.

Carbonation moderate, mouthfeel quite full. Less hop flavour than I was expecting but that's not a bad thing. Very malty with a tiny hint of chocolate and a subtle bitterness that lingers. A faint hit of yeast in the second sip that I'm not a fan of - I detect this in a lot of beers (including some of my favourite commercial styles). 

Tiny hit of citrus at the end, some bready malt. Not that pale but neither is kooinda pale and that's still mighty tasty.

Generally a lovely beer. I seem to be a bit sensitive to some yeasty notes and what I detected in this was not overpowering but certainly without that it is a very tasty beer. Less bitter and hoppy than I was expecting but I don't mind expectations and assumptions being challenged. That's what beer and brewing is all about.


----------



## mxd (31/7/10)

Supra-Jim - The Curly Devil (american amber)

Good head, good lacing, good carbonation, great balance, sensational beer. :super: 

Overall a superb drop, my first mouthful was dominated by the hops, then as my pallate adjusted I had the perfect combination of hops and malt, this will be on my list of to-do brews (the wife loved it) so it will probably get a shot next weekend  

My only question, what temp did you mash at ?


----------



## Fourstar (31/7/10)

*14. seemax - Cascadian Steam Beer*

Resonating what everyone else has said regarding malt/hop balance, great for such a simple grain bill.. aroma is quite malt dominant with udnerlying spicy hop characters on the palate. BIG toffee also.

Only issues i have with this beer is their is a distracting hop astringency in the finish and overpowering diacetyl.  looks like i might have a bad bottle as no one else noted diacetyl. (now, i like diacetyl in small doses so its not an issue for me, just letting you know).

other than that, its a good beer seemax. :icon_cheers:


----------



## WarmBeer (31/7/10)

mxd said:


> Supra-Jim - The Curly Devil (american amber)
> 
> Good head, good lacing, good carbonation, great balance, sensational beer. :super:


Agreed, had this one tonight. Not too familiar with the style, but really liked what I tasted.

First pour was perfectly clear and copper tinged. Good up-front hoppiness, could almost be an APA, but the colour and caramelly malts give it a different, sweeter edge.

Be proud of this beer, SJ, possibly best of the case swap so far.

A


----------



## manticle (31/7/10)

It's late and I'm not sure I can do a full review - I'm already halfway through the beer anyway but:

5: Supra Jim: American amber

Good head, smells of caramel, clear, tastes of caramel, toffee, fruity hops and a touch of choc and is mighty fine delicious.

Really enjoyable beer, carb not too high. Lingering bitterness, pine and citrus.

Yum and thanks.


----------



## mxd (1/8/10)

19. Chris Taylor - English Brown

not much head, clear, low to mod carbonation, malty and tasty. 

This is a very nice brown, will be looking this recipe up and slipping this into acube as well.


----------



## mxd (1/8/10)

MXD - Yarrasippi Pale ale

In my swap box, I got 3 of mine back, I tried one thought it was fine (sigh of relief), put one in Pale Mania comp, then tried the other last night.

The one last night was drinkable but not quite right, so hopefully the one last night was the only "sub par" one ?


----------



## Fents (1/8/10)

these are from what i can recall last night...

wonderwoman sorry as others it was infected, not sure what infection but it was drinkable so still drank it, got worse as it warmed up.

4 * - this beer was a bit full on, out of balance for me and to much hot alcohol, sorry mate far from your best beer that i have tasted.

#1 the american porter - nice beer enjoyed whilst watching the bledisloe cup, needed more hop presence imo and spewing the aussies lost but thats not your beers fault now is it.


----------



## wakkatoo (1/8/10)

A wrap up of the ones I have had over the weekend:

#15 - Hutch's Belgian Triple
Pours very clear with a head that disappears almost immediately, although it hung around a fraction longer when I did a second pour out of the bottle.
A low but distinctive banana aroma. Flavour was slightly peppery / hint of orange. Very distinct 'belgian' aroma and flavour. Med-Light to Light body, could feel the carbonation with each mouthfull. I found myself wanting just a little more fullness in the mouthfeel, when after you swallow the beer you are left with the flavour and aroma wafting around in your nose and mouth - was missing that 'cloying factor' that I enjoy a lot in Belgians.
Overall a very good beer and certainly one I was wishing it came in a much larger bottle.

#24 - Siborg's Amber Ale.
Let me just preface this by saying I really like a JSAA so I can't help but compare any I have back to that.
I think this was a little overcarbed. Had a huge fluffy off white head that took its sweet time reducing so I could fit more beer in the glass. Turns out that was a good thing as it allowed the beer to warm up a little and the aroma started to show itself - really nutty and I couldn't help but think walnuts.
Deep copper and brilliant clarity. Mild hop and mild malt 'nutiness' which was less than the aroma indicated it might be. Compared to a JSAA the mouthfeel on this was a little thinner. An easy drinking beer I could certainly down a few of. Really nice.

#25 Don Mateo's Dunkleweizen
Yeah yeah, drink after Aug 7. I saw that, thought about it and thought bugger it, 1 week won't hurt. Bottle felt carbed anyway. 
Glad I took the gamble - great carbonation that poured a massive tight creamy off-white head. Nostrils were assaulted by the smell of lolly bananas and I couldn't help but grin - that smell took me back to when I would pinch a few of those lollies out of the pantry when I thought my parents weren't looking (they knew, of course!). There did seem to be a hint of vanilla, but the banana was the dominant presence. 
Was a cloudy amber colour which surprised me. Guess I'm used to the paler, more 'yellowy' commercial versions. 
Loved this beer, my only disappointment was that the ink on the label had run, meaning I didn't get to see any beaver  . Could read the writing though, made for a good laugh!


----------



## manticle (1/8/10)

9: Kleiny: Rogue dead guy clone

It's a boy. Gushed on opening and pours with a very large head which thins but stays fluffy. Eventually thins to a lace.

Slightly murky copper/amber. Aroma of yeast and fruit. 

Carbonation almost spritzy, mouthfeel fullish. Body and mouthfeel balance the high carb a bit.

Flavour of toffee (quite strongly toffee) with a hint of bittering underneath and subtle hop fruitiness (mainly pineapple). Fortunately I get none of the yeast I got in the aroma on the palate.

A few sips in and I do get a similar sense to when I drink extract beers though. It's not over the top but it's a bit of a surprise. Not sure what it is.

No idea what rogue is like - this is quite sweet (but not unpleasantly so) and a very enjoyable drop. Cheers


----------



## manticle (1/8/10)

22 Wardhog: ESB


Pours cloudy amber with a good head that thins to a lace. Carbonation moderate, mouthfeel medium/high. Aroma of sticky toffee malt.

Flavour is mainly malt. My personal feeling is that this should find a bit more bitterness in order to balance it up to ESB levels. The maltiness is more in the region of scottish or Irish ale but if you were aiming for this kind of beer I reckon some more dimension in the malt would be good.Either would work - more bitter or different complexity of grain (or both)

Definitely no beer faults though - clean as a whistle this one. No yeasty notes, no bad esters or acetlys or off thingy majigs. Carbonation maybe a bit high- if the bitterness were upped it would probably balance this out.


----------



## mxd (1/8/10)

Beer #12, Moonshines OLMS

Not too sure if I've had too many today, well I'm pretty sure I have , this seems to lacking for what I think a stout is, it appears to have an "off" flavor, it's a flavour I've had with some of mine that I've classed as an infection ? Sorry as I said not too sure if it's just me or I just got a doggy bottle hopefully it's just me  ?


----------



## Fourstar (1/8/10)

brendo said:


> thanks for the feedback mate - glad you enjoyed it. I have been pleasantly surprised with this one, just needs a little more age. I would attribute the alcohol to the fact that it got a bit warm early in the fermentation cycle.
> 
> This one will be running through one of my beer engines for sure once I have that all sorted out.




*10. Brendo - Black Sheeps Riggwelter clone*

Everything that manticle said and more. A big burnt toffee character w/treacle and balanced to hops in the finish.

Mate, this has to be the best beer ive had from you. Funnily on the first sip i couldnt decide if i loved it or hated it. The roast/ash/acrid note with deep deep crystal is a very unique flavour, one which ive rarely had the chance to appreciate in beer. I dont see any fermentation faults in this either, i think you can rest easy about the hot start you had. If anything i'd maybe think about reducing the roast/chocolate component by 1%~. Just enough to soften the acrid/bitter notes imparted by the malt in this beer. (im just going off my palate and not on experience of the actual beer its cloned from as i havnt tasted it.)

Great work mate. makes me want to make a few british ales in the near future. :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (1/8/10)

Moonshine :Oatmeal molasses liquorice stout:

Pours deep black with reasonable head that laces the glass.

Carb moderate/low

Flavour does have something vaguely vegetal about it - beneath that is a reasonably smooth stout.

Knock what I'm guessing is DMS out of the equation and this beer would be a very tasty drop. At the moment it's a bit like the water you used was the water from the bottom of the blanching pot in the kitchen and it just taints the beer a touch


----------



## Supra-Jim (2/8/10)

@ Manticle, MXD and Warmbeer, thanks for the kind words. Really glad you guys enjoyed the beer (also really glad i did a double batch and kept a keg for myself!!!). 

MXD, I'm pretty sure the mash temp was 67degC for this one.

Back to the reviews:

15 Hutch - Belgian Triple

Good news and bad news with this one. Bad new first, the missus didn't like this, which leadds onto the good news, I didn't have to share the bottle with her! :beerbang: This beer poured a smallish head, that subsided somewhat, however it did linger. Lovely and bright in the glass and a great belgian yeast flavour. Definite warm alcohol flavours, but that was fine. Body felt a touch thin, but other than that I really enjoyed this.

Cheers SJ


----------



## brendo (2/8/10)

Thanks for the comments Fourstar - glad you liked it mate. 

With two favorable reviews in the bag it looks like mine is good to go, so fill your boots guys and drink at your leisure. I finally cracked one last night... so here goes:

1. Warmbeer American Porter

To echo what others have said - the Americn in the title threw me a bit on the hop profile - although I will say that they were more evident as the beer warmed and openend up a bit. 

On pouring the beer was a bit hazy, which didn't clear upon warming - so either low floccing yeast or maybe some starch - not a big deal. 

Loads of chocolate - which I like. When I first starting drinking it I found it a little sweet on the pallate for my tastes, but improved with warming and drinking. If anything, I would probably look to bring it a little more into balance with a handful more ibu's or some increase in roast/decrease in crystal (one or the other, I am only talking about a subtle shift and I hvent gone back to read the recipe). 

Funnily enough, while drinking it I was thinking of it as more of an American Brown than a Brown Porter. All in all an enjoyable beer, no real issues - just subtle tweaks for me. 

Thanks Warmbeer!!


----------



## Hutch (2/8/10)

wakkatoo said:


> ...
> Med-Light to Light body, could feel the carbonation with each mouthfull. I found myself wanting just a little more fullness in the mouthfeel, when after you swallow the beer you are left with the flavour and aroma wafting around in your nose and mouth - was missing that 'cloying factor' that I enjoy a lot in Belgians.





Supra-Jim said:


> Definite warm alcohol flavours, but that was fine. Body felt a touch thin, but other than that I really enjoyed this.



Thanks for the feedback guys - very useful when you're brewing a new style for the first time. I'm very interested in your thoughts on body - I deliberately mashed low (61deg I think) with a predominantly pils-malt grain-bill, shooting for a low FG as per style guidelines. In trying to keep the FG low, I had read several times to progressively feed the yeast with candi sugar towards the end of primary fermentation, which did indeed get me down around 1.010 (from about 1.080). So I acheived good attenuation, perhaps slightly too much - I will probablty up the mash-temp next time, and sub in a very small amount of light Belgian crystal and some carapils for better lacing, with a touch more bitterness.

Much appreciated!
Hutch.


----------



## wakkatoo (2/8/10)

#21 Haysie's Bo-Pils
Not really much to say here except that its the best beer of the swap so far for me. Haysie, bloody awesome, I loved it! I was reading the style guidelines as I tasted and to my novice palate you seemed to nail every aspect. Got another bottle?


----------



## WarmBeer (2/8/10)

*15. Hutch - Belgian Tripel*

Not too familiar with the style, Tripel's are far too rare and far too expensive in this country for me to have developed a familiarity with the taste.

But, sitting here, drinking this beer, I can easily imagine I've paid the good part of a $20 note for 345ml worth at Beer Deluxe in the city. The aroma is slightly banana-lolly, lovely gold colour, and the slight haze has disappeared as it has warmed up.

Malty taste, with a slight bitterness that comes through, and hangs around as the long-lived maltiness eventually melts away. Love it.

And the best part, unlike paying an exorbitant amount for a small stubbie at Beer Deluxe, I've still got half a longneck worth of beer waiting for me once I finish this glass 

A


----------



## Wonderwoman (3/8/10)

a million apologies to you all... 

I opened a bottle of my swap beer on the weekend, and as a number of you have already noted, it was feral

I couldn't drink it :icon_vomit: so fents - good work.

I feel really bad about entering it in the swap now  

There were about 7 or 8 bottles from a previous batch that should be ok, so for those of you who haven't tried mine yet, please have a smell and taste before you pour it down the sink.

sorry again


----------



## Wolfy (3/8/10)

wonderwoman said:


> There were about 7 or 8 bottles from a previous batch that should be ok, so for those of you who haven't tried mine yet, please have a smell and taste before you pour it down the sink.


Your info in the article says 'DRINK NOW' so yours was one of the first I put in the fridge.
But, I was not sure if it was because I drank it ASAP after the swap or if there was another reason - but I did not notice any problems with it - maybe I got one of those bottles.


----------



## manticle (3/8/10)

The way I see it you're just exacting revenge on some brewers from last time.


----------



## seemax (3/8/10)

Seriously... who would even think of submitting an infected beer... geez... B) B) B)


----------



## Fourstar (3/8/10)

*8. wonderwoman - galaxy something...
*

"for your fault finiding, not taking the piss. i hope its useful."

Considering ive gone through BJCP i should know what this fault is. its got a heavy nail polish/paint thinner like aroma upon cracking and almost like cheap vodka. (after 5 mins of sniffing and tasting its hit me like a brickwall) Its got a BIG lavender/juniper aroma. like beefeater gin with tonic. :unsure: 

infact i just pulled some juniper berries out of the cupboard and its pretty much spot on. as it warms it gets more of a spicyness. it also has an acidic (not sour), meaty and fresh cut onion aroma to is as well.

Its quite dank (like columbus hops for example) but nothing resembling galaxy.

ive had about 1/4 of a pint and thats about all i can palate due to the gin characters (im not a big fan of gin.)

as for infections, there is some spicyness and definite hot alcohols. The malt profile is still there but the hops are masked by phenolics. As for the gin like characters i have no idea where that would come from, nor is its gushing which is usually typical of highly attenuative bacterium in bottled HB.

intersting faults, all i can offer as advise is sanitation, sanitation, sanitation.


----------



## brendo (4/8/10)

*11. Fents - Citra APA

*Alright Fents... nice work mate - not a hint of infection this time around h34r: 

This is my first taste of Citra, and I gotta say I really like it as a hop - I have some sitting in the freezer and this has definitely spurred me onto using it.

Great aroma, stacks of citrusy flavour and good assertive bitterness. The hopping almost a sherbert-like quality to it, very refreshing and plays across the pallate quite nicely.

Top work mate... not too much else for me to say really, so I am just going to get on with enjoying the rest of the glass :kooi: 

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## mxd (4/8/10)

Hi All,

As I think some of my bottles (so far 3 have been ok and 2 not  ) have issues, so sorry if you get one of them. I thought a way to feel safer would be to fill from keg. So my question, how many have filled from keg ?

I might try to borrow the Melb Brew CPBF and try it out.

Again sorry if you get a bad bottle.

cheers
Matt


----------



## brendo (4/8/10)

I CPBF'd mine this time around - but that was more about time to bottle than anything else.


----------



## Fourstar (4/8/10)

mxd said:


> So my question, how many have filled from keg ?



all 3 swaps ive gone from the keg :icon_cheers:


----------



## donmateo (4/8/10)

mxd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As I think some of my bottles (so far 3 have been ok and 2 not  ) have issues, so sorry if you get one of them. I thought a way to feel safer would be to fill from keg. So my question, how many have filled from keg ?
> 
> ...



I popped my grave hopper this evening with dinner. 
No problems with mine - very good.
Enjoyed it - Thanks.


----------



## Wonderwoman (5/8/10)

Wolfy said:


> ... I did not notice any problems with it...



YAY - one person who was happy with my beer (or at least not disgusted)



manticle said:


> The way I see it you're just exacting revenge on some brewers from last time.



:lol: 



seemax said:


> Seriously... who would even think of submitting an infected beer... geez...



:lol: 



Fourstar said:


> *8. wonderwoman - galaxy something...
> *
> 
> "for your fault finiding, not taking the piss. i hope its useful."



Thanks for taking the time to give detailed feedback :icon_cheers: 

I'm really not sure what went wrong with this batch, but I have a few suspicions:

1. it sat in the primary fermenter for way too long (5-6 weeks) because I was too busy to bottle it
2. The bottles were 'preloved' by friend who's cleaning regime I'm skeptical of. I did reclean them before use, but perhaps there was a little something left in them
3. I'm just a shit brewer???


----------



## mxd (5/8/10)

wonderwoman said:


> YAY - one person who was happy with my beer (or at least not disgusted)



I opened mine last night not good sorry.


----------



## Fourstar (5/8/10)

wonderwoman said:


> I'm really not sure what went wrong with this batch, but I have a few suspicions:
> 
> 1. it sat in the primary fermenter for way too long (5-6 weeks) because I was too busy to bottle
> 
> 3. I'm just a shit brewer???



I'd say part one for the *meaty *characters i was getting. aytolysis is a wonderful thing. :icon_cheers: 

Or you're just shit as pointed out in part 3.


----------



## brendo (5/8/10)

wonderwoman said:


> I'm really not sure what went wrong with this batch, but I have a few suspicions:
> 
> 1. it sat in the primary fermenter for way too long (5-6 weeks) because I was too busy to bottle it
> 2. The bottles were 'preloved' by friend who's cleaning regime I'm skeptical of. I did reclean them before use, but perhaps there was a little something left in them
> 3. I'm just a shit brewer???




I haven't tasted yours yet... I will try to get to that shortly and see if I can add any weight to Fourstar's feedback. However...

1. I would be surprised if that was the issues - I have done this plenty of times and 5-6 weeks isn't really that bad. At worst, I would expect some early signs of yeast autolysis (if at all, unlikely in that contact time) rather than an infection. I assume it tasted fine out of the fermentor. If you don't have time to bottle next time, might be an idea to rack to secondary to limit contact time with the yeast cake.

2. Sanitation is most likely the culprit here - particularly if it is something like acetobactor or lactobacillius.

3. Possible, but unlikely. I would say just unlucky on this occaison.

Either way, I will do my best to have a sample and see what I pick up - if it is "gin like" as per Fourstar's review, then I will probably quite enjoy it.

Brendo


----------



## manticle (5/8/10)

mxd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As I think some of my bottles (so far 3 have been ok and 2 not  ) have issues, so sorry if you get one of them. I thought a way to feel safer would be to fill from keg. So my question, how many have filled from keg ?
> 
> ...




Bottled from the fermenter as I do all my bottles.

Last night, after a 14 hour day I opened Sappas' ESB. Being so late and so tired I neglected to do a proper review however carb was perfect for ESB, clarity great, head tight with lacing, subtle malt and hop aroma, beautiful flavour - very slight earthy yeastiness which might be the 04 taste everyone talks about (or fuggles if you used any or combo of the two) but it suited the beverage perfectly. Great beer, A+ (and one of the best of yours I've had).

@wonderwoman - infection can happen to the best brewer and it can happen in spite of scrupulous cleanliness and sanitation.

Mine was acidic and a little vinegar like - couldn't drink enough to give you as detailed a description as fourstar but while it can be a blow to confidence - don't let it be. Nuke the brewery, test the fermenter with a quick, easy brew and make sure the equipment is all clean and clear. Could be a scratch in the fermenter harbouring something. Check taps etc.


----------



## [email protected] (5/8/10)

Chapter 5

I arrived home and saw a strange tall man holding a mini-gun standing at my front door.
"Who are you?" I asked as I fumbled for my keys.
"Arnold," he said in a peculiar austrian american accent. "And I am really thirsty!"
"Why don't you come in and have a drink then?" I asked. He nodded and I opened to door. I turned on the TV and 'End of Days' was just starting. 
"My favourite movie," he said.
I got a beer from the fridge and grabbed a couple of glasses. I opened the bottle but got distracted by the movie as the Pope gave some familiar looking tall dude a mission. I poured myself and Arnold a glass.
I took a gulp and it was quite good. A nice quaffable american amber. Befittingly Arnold skulled his down in a single gulp and then ate the glass. Believing that he might be possessed I threw him out of the nearest window. I vaguely heard something about him coming back later, but I wasn't scared.


----------



## Fents (5/8/10)

:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (5/8/10)

Chapter 17

A strong solar wind made the hairs on the back of my neck stand on end. In the distance I could hear the sound of a really loud moterbike. Skynet had somehow thwarted my attempts to remain inconspicuous and located my position. If I was to survive I would need some thinking juice, so I got a bottle of beer out from my well insulated jacket pocket. No time to locate a glass, I decide to drink straight from the bottle. This beer was had a nice hoppy aroma with a tinge of malt, and the flavor to match. Very nice to the last drop, especially as it warmed up. Unfortunately it didn't help my brain click into gear and before I knew it Arnold had swung by on his harley and picked me up. He had come back indeed.
"Come with me if you want to live," he said.
"What ever you say man!" I replied.
Then he morphed into that dude from the last few series of X-Files, except wearing a police uniform, and I felt duped.


----------



## Supra-Jim (6/8/10)

24. Siborg - Amber Ale

Apart from being a touch over-carbed, this was a really nice beer. Poured very clear into the glass, looked great. IF you were aiming somewhere around a JSAA, well done. I think i enjoyed this more than I normally enjoy a JSAA. Good work!

6. Sappas - Almost English Bitter

Great beer. Again very clear in the glass, nice low head that lingered for the entire glass. Good bitterness and lovely caramely maltyness and really nice malty grainy aroma. Top beer Sappas.

28. MXD - Yarrsippi Pale

Sorry Mate, i think this was a little gone. Was a bit of a gusher and something wasn't quite right.


Cheers SJ


----------



## Siborg (6/8/10)

It's funny, a few people mentioned that it was over carbed. I've always had the opposite problem with all my brews in the past. I really wanna brew this one again now and tweak it with a few of the suggestions in this thread... Hope I can get it that clear next time.


----------



## zebba (6/8/10)

Moonshine Oatmeal Liquorice Molasses Stout

My experiences with stouts is very limited, as I have a rather extreme aversion to coffee flavours - something the stout family tend to dish up in spades.

Opening the bottle there was a rather strong "pshh", and whilst it was far from gushing, the head did start to move up the neck - not quickly, but persistently. I quickly poured into the glass, taking it careful at first thinking it was overcarbed. The glass poured with almost no head though, so half way I tried to agitate one. It popped up, quickly, before disappearing again. "Strange" I thought, and got to tasting.

Initial taste was dry, then I detected some anice, which was soon washed away by the molasses flavour - which I loved! There was a hint of roast there, but it was very light - added a layer. Mouthfeel was very strange though - it was creamy, but at the same time it was almost effervescent. To my tastes, it seemed over carbed, and it detracted from the experience, but only marginally. Finish was quite drying.

As I neared the bottom of the glass, it started to smell "hot" - not solventy, but like it had had some vodka or something thrown in there to spice it up a bit. This extended to the initial taste as well, but the hot sensation didn't linger. Curious as to how strong it was...

Overall, I really enjoyed it. So did the wife (who only had a couple of sips). Well done.


----------



## Wardhog (6/8/10)

17. Shimple - Northern Lights Hog Ale 

This is a good beer.

Massive mouth-puckering bitterness wins out over a very large malt presence, not a fault in sight. 
I think you could quite easily lift this beer from good to awesome if you went to town with the late hops, Shimple. Some massively bright hop flavour mixed in with the already classic IPA malt/bitterness ratio you've achieved would make this a fantastic beer.


----------



## manticle (7/8/10)

Brewing a german style lager today (not a regular lager brewer) so it seems appropriate I should try Haysie's Bo pils.

Pours very clear (can read through it) golden/straw colour.
Aroma is like honey and tangerine/mandarin.
Meringue head, permanent lacing

Carbonation moderately high (but not over the top).

Flavour has the same sweet citrus - very refreshing. Doesn't have the same saaz hit as an earlier one of yours I tried - the citrus reminds me a little bit of tettnanger (which I prefer to saaz anyway). Body and mouthfeel are pretty much perfect - enough maltiness to carry such a light beer. Balance is really good. Today I've been enjoying sambor brok and DAB dortmunder export - this has more flavour than both but is not overpowering in any department. Bitterness is subtle.

I know you've mentioned perceiving diacetyl in some of your beers - if the honey characteristic is this (although I'd put it down to the pils malt) then it's subtle and it suits. Definitely no overpowering butterscotch to my palate.

Great, simple, refreshing beer with a good malt backbone. Cheers


----------



## manticle (7/8/10)

MXD - Yarrasipi pale

Pours reasonably clear amber, fluffy head with lacing.

Moderate carbonation. Slight toffee aroma.

Seems like there may have been some good and some bad. Fortunately I got one of the good. Flavour of toffee with a hint of fruit, lingering subtle bitterness, good balance.

Not over the top in terms of hoppiness but I don't think that's always a must. Enjoyable beer, thankyou.


----------



## Wardhog (7/8/10)

18. mcook - American Pale Ale 

Yet another good beer from mcook, but finishes a little bit sweet. Maybe get the bittering up a bit and/or some late hop flavour.


----------



## haysie (8/8/10)

Been away guysngals, havent had a swapbeer since Kleiny`s, drunk Manticles today and have # 10 in the fridge
*4*
great artwork, took an extra step,nice malt aroma with a very nice subtle hop aroma that i cant pick so i`ll blame this screaming head cold I have, very nice appearance, pours well. The bitterness is terrific the mouthfeel thick to medium but finishes a little bit full of carbonation and malt for mine, a little bit heavy I guess i`m saying, not a session beer but with an eye fillet this would be a perfect companion. A really good beer that I would clone with a drier finish only, apart from that the balance of bitterness and nose was sensational. 
Good stuff Manticle, a nice clean well presented beer, Kudo`s mate.

#23 was in the fridge not 10, without making another post here is #23

23, wanting to use then reuse the glass first this was next in line, nice hiss upon opening but poured as flat as a tack, heaps of spices up front, so much so this is nearly a ginger/spice beer, as it warms and settles i pick up some English yeast character but i could be pissing in the wind, this is a very spicy gingery beer. Nil carbonation, Low- none malt nor hop aroma. Not for mine Wolfy, thx for the contribution and a take on Randy.


----------



## WarmBeer (8/8/10)

23. Wolfy - 1822 London Ale

Pours nearly completely flat, just a little ring of carbonation sticking to the outside of the glass. Rich dark amber colour, with almost a hint of red through it. Nice and clear. It looks the goods.

First smell, and my senses go straight back to my childhood. But I can't put my finger on it, it reminds me of visiting the Milk Bar as a kid. It smells "spritzy" is the best word I can put on it.

A couple of tastes, the light carbonation continues. There's a strange taste to it, not at all unpleasant, but not compelling either.

About half way through the glass, serendipity hits. The aroma reminds me of the Coke bottle lollies I used to get from the local milk bar as a kid. No other way to describe it.

I don't believe it's a fermentation fault, it's just a strange aroma I've never encountered in a beer before. 

This is a well made beer. Now that I realise this is from Mosher's Radical Brewing, and is not supposed to be a contemporary beer, I can understand the difference in flavour/aroma to what we have been conditioned to appreciate in a beer.

But I still wouldn't go back and order another.

B-


----------



## haysie (8/8/10)

*25 Don Mateo*
Are you a banana farmer Don? :icon_cheers: 
This beer was mostly bananas, as it warms up I find some clove and the bubblegum, but the overiding chewiness of banana halts everything else. Was this a wbo6 yeast? Certainly no faults I can detect thats why i am guessing the 06 yeast, when i have made dunkels with 3068 or 3787 if a big banana comes thru so does the hot alcohol, this beer was very clean though.
Thanks Don.


----------



## manticle (8/8/10)

Cheers haysie - glad you enjoyed. A recipe I'll be re-brewing and tweaking quite a bit I think. I recently bought a kilo of target hops (target might be aroma and flavour you're experiencing - hops are EKG and target late and dry hopped, fuggles and EKG early).

Malt is just TF Marris Otter and JW med crystal with some wort caramelised and added back to the boil.

mmmmmmmmmmm eye fillet.


----------



## manticle (8/8/10)

Fergthebrewer: Oatmeal stout

Have to confess I didn't rinse the guinness out before I poured.

Pours with a massive head, off white/tan that is tight and lingers. Black with ruby highlights in the light.

Aroma of rich dark malts, slight yeast.

Carbonation moderate to low - perfect for a big malty beer.

Mouthfeel smooth. Slight burnt malt characteristic but not over the top, silkiness from the oats. Tastes like an exceptional stout, no yeastiness carried over from the aroma. Hints of coffe and choc, very balanced in terms of roast and slight, lingering bitterness.

Spot on I reckon. My kind of beer this.

Glad I saved it till now.


----------



## Wardhog (9/8/10)

15 - Hutch - Belgian Tripel

This is a tripel? Every homebrewed tripel or strong Belgian I've tasted has had an extremely alcoholic flavour to it. This one is very smooth on the palate, has some great spiciness about it, and should come with a warning sticker. It would be too easy to hoe into a large amount of this and leave yourself a slobbering mess in the corner.

Well done, Hutch, this is a great beer. As you say, a little overcarbed, but still a great beer.


----------



## Wardhog (9/8/10)

19 - Chris Taylor - English Brown

I'm with Manticle on this beer, there is a burnt rubbery kinda vegetal flavour about this one. It looks the goods, and still has discernible toffee flavour - which I absolutely love, Baron's Black Wattle is a favourite and not because of the wattle - but something has crept in here, Chris. I would love this beer without the off flavours.


----------



## Fourstar (9/8/10)

*23. Wolfy - 1822 London Ale *

At first i was thinking, "this tastes spiced and like a witbier with orange notes"?!? wtf is wrong with my palate?!?! went and checked out your recipe and so it is! :lol: 

Interesting concept! Sounds like the British folk used to follow similiar procedures like Belgian Farmhouses. In my honest opinion, i dont know if im confused because i dont expect this in a malty british ale or im expecting belgian yeast characters familiar to these kind of malt/spice bills in beer. Maybe back in the day of 1822, this was run of the mill swill for all those with a turned up nose but im unsure if it fits the modern tastebuds. The orange lingers on the palate and seems to wash away the majority of the malt flavour. The nose is quite clean overall and a mild hop aroma. I almost detect some onion or ginger characters too. It kind of reminds me of tom yum (without the goong). The finish is malty, bitter and a mild warmth tingles the tongue (assume this is the ginger).

A well made beer wolfy, i dont know if i'd dive in and make a keg of it for myself. Definitely one of those beers for a case swap as one is more than enough in 12 months to consume.

I congratulate you on going out on a limb to make something different with the possibily of it being spectacular. unfortunatly it only fits the category of the former for me. But overall a unique beer im happy to have tried.

Cheers! :icon_cheers: 

* Also, put antoher beer into the xmas swap. the quality of the beer is great. just dont think this style is to everyones tatsebuds. You should have done a 1770's porter! (without the licorice (add 2% black patent instead) :icon_drool2: 

Im toying with a recipe for a kentucky common.. if i can get it right, it will be my swap beer come xmas. a style very fiew would have attempted. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wardhog (10/8/10)

#20 - Cocko's APA

Another really good beer. Clear as a bell, and a really interesting colour. As soon as I saw that deep deep colour I knew I'd enjoy this beer. Head retention wasn't its strong suit, but that's not a big deal.

The only thing about this beer is it's too mild in its hop profiles. Up the bitterness by about 5 IBU, and go nuts with the late hops. Give it a really punchy hop aroma, and shedloads of 5-10 minute additions and you got one hell of an APA here. Good work.


----------



## Cocko (10/8/10)

Wardhog said:


> #20 - Cocko's APA
> 
> Another really good beer. Clear as a bell, and a really interesting colour. As soon as I saw that deep deep colour I knew I'd enjoy this beer. Head retention wasn't its strong suit, but that's not a big deal.
> 
> The only thing about this beer is it's too mild in its hop profiles. Up the bitterness by about 5 IBU, and go nuts with the late hops. Give it a really punchy hop aroma, and shedloads of 5-10 minute additions and you got one hell of an APA here. Good work.




I hope you enjoyed it mate!

I used to brew it pretty much to your exact additions but being the house ale it has been stepped back over time to a quaffer rather than the APA typical hop fest!

But you are right, its time to bring it back to its former glory!

Cheers!


----------



## Hutch (10/8/10)

*5. Supra-Jim - The Curly Devil (american amber)*

Mmmmmm. Lovely Hop-dominated flavour, some dry-hop astringency, not to everyone's liking, but certainly to mine!
Deep amber towards brown, slight haze, great head retention that's lasted the whole pint. Moderate carbonation.
Well balanced malt/hops with moderate bitterness, and lingering hop flavour. Could certainly enjoy a lot of this!
Top work SJ!


----------



## Wardhog (10/8/10)

21. Haysie - Bohemian Pilsner

Wow. I am blown away. This is a magnificent beer.

Crystal clear, great flavours, great aromas, everything about this beer is right.

I'd be pretty damn happy if I could turn out beer like this.


----------



## Supra-Jim (11/8/10)

Thanks Hutch, glad you liked it.

23. Wolfy 1822 London Ale

As a few of the previous reviews have pointed this is one different beer. Hard to give meaningful feedback on it as i have no real reference to judge it against, so i'll give my thoughts on it. 

Poured very clear with virtually no carbonation, I got ginger and a kind of earthy aroma from it. Flavour was different, not what i was expecting, but I persisted with it and each mouthful, I kind of warmed into it. For me, I think it would be better with a touch more body and some carbonation. 

Bring on the Christmas swap, Wolfy, and make sure you give us something different again!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Siborg (11/8/10)

*1. Warmbeer - American Porter*
Probably just a bit under-carbed for me. Poured with little head.
Taste-wise, I didn't mind it. There was a decent amount of bitterness (either from the roast malts, or hops), a nice roasty aftertaste. Colour-wise, I know people said it was more like a brown... but that would have to be a darker brown. Anyway, why are we talking colour? Great label, great beer.

*11. Fents - Citra APA*
Well, what can I say about this beer besides the fact that it was just awesome? 
It poured a little cloudy, which I personally don't mind. Poured a nice thick white head, which laced all the way to the end of the glass. Beautiful aroma. Only recently tried citra in Cocko's APA, and I'm starting to really love it. 
Flavour-wise, it had a nice malt profile, which was quickly devoured by all that citra... mmm nice. Will definitely have to have a crack at this one myself for summer sessions.


----------



## Wardhog (11/8/10)

#24 Siborg - Amber Ale

Another good beer. Nice and clear, massive rocky head indicates a little too much carbonation - but that's the only gripe about this beer. Top job, Siborg. Could quite happily sit and drink a few pints of this.


----------



## zebba (12/8/10)

23. Wolfy 1822 London Ale

Pulled it out of the fridge a couple hours before drinking. Poured flat, but that's my fault 'cause it went into the fridge the day I got the swap - I do what I want, dammit. Fairly hazy, but that's of no concern.

The smell was all orange, and the taste backed this up - orange and spice, with a smooth bitterness that I thought balanced nicely. 

The wife was eating ice cream at the time, and I ordered her to try some. "Icecream and beer?!?" she exclaimed - "Yuck!!". I again ordered or, and she took a mouthfull. I was right, it matched perfectly. 

Personally, I loved it. Gladly have another few bottles sitting around for when the mood struck me.

The only thing I thought was lacking is it could have done with some more of the toasted malt - heaps of yeast character, the spices, etc, all worked together well, and I reckon just a little more toast would have rounded it out nicely. But that's my tastes. 

Well done, would drink again.


----------



## manticle (12/8/10)

25: Don Mateo: Dunkelweizen

Drank this a couple of nights ago so notes are from memory

Pours cloudy chocolate brown with good tan head that lasts.

Carbonation moderate.

Aroma of bananas

Mouthfeel full. Flavour is very strongly banana - almost overwhelming at first. Beneath this however are flavours of chocolate and a very decent hefeweizen - a litte bit of schofferhoffer but with choc overtones and biscuity/bready undertones. a little rich on the banan for me (prefer clove in my hefes) but nice complexity and some really delicious layers. Overall a pretty damn good DW.

Think I only have Wolfy's left now.


----------



## haysie (12/8/10)

*#7*
Tastes like a should be American Pale Ale, Poured nice n reasonably clear, good carbonation, enough hops on the nose to know what your drinking. Bitterness is bold, finish and mouthfeel is thin, lacking finishing hops or the lingering bitterness takes away from them. Good malt presence and makes for a good summer after work quencher. I would suggest drop the IBU`S a little, up the late hopping and increase the mouthfeel and alcohol. Thx Dingo!


----------



## brendo (12/8/10)

24. Siborg amber ale

Already been a few reviews on this one so I won't cover too much old ground. 

What I will say is this - nice work Siborg, this is a good beer mate. Good clarity, colour and mouthfeel. Aroma and flavor a good to. Carbonation was maybe a little high which meant that it poured with a big head which dissipated pretty quickly. 

Seems like a solid recipe mate - one you can definitely repeat and refine over time. 

Well done and thanks for entering it.


----------



## manticle (13/8/10)

23: wolfy: spiced ale 1822 something something(??)

I have had some blood orange and rasins soaking in port for a week to add to one of my sours. Added it today so I poured the excess port off and sampled a bit today. Cloudy and very much like christmas cake so this beer seems appropriate. Also it's my last one of the swap.

I've kept mine inside since the swap.

Pours very clear golden with a tight head that quickly dissipates to very little. Aroma of cake and citrus.

Nice level of carb for me although definitely on the low side. Mouthfeel medium - would be helped by a touch more carb. I like it at this level but it's on the lower edge of what I like. Any flatter would not be good.

From the other reviews I was expecting much more of a ginger hit. While there is ginger in there it doesn't taste overdone to me. There's almost a sense of subtle brett, similar to Orval. I get citrus and malt with orval. Seems like a tiny hint or warm alc in there (not hot/fusel) which suits the beer. Definitely a winter brew.

I think this is a unique and great beer - one that could be tweaked even further. Balance is pretty good but I think a touch more maltiness would be good and therefore a slightly increased bitterness to maintain that balance. As it is, the bitterness is in balance with the malt and lingers but that might get lost if malt were increased without adjusting the hops. Hopoe that makes sense

Something a little different but a very well made different - I'm a fan of both well made and different. Good effort - I'm a fan.


----------



## haysie (13/8/10)

mxd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As I think some of my bottles (so far 3 have been ok and 2 not  ) have issues, so sorry if you get one of them. I thought a way to feel safer would be to fill from keg. So my question, how many have filled from keg ?
> 
> ...




Drinking yours now Matt, You bottled straight from the keg dribble method or CPBF?
Mine is a bit lifeless, head disappears like a brides knickers on her wedding night , tangerine hop flavours, a grainy toffee aroma, bitterness is lingering well after the last mouthfull. Am enjoying it apart from the carbonation and a litttle hop astringency. Thanks for the beer!


----------



## [email protected] (14/8/10)

Chapter 21

After all the excitement I decided to stay home and enjoy a quiet night watching the cricket. Australia was getting their ass whipped by Pakistan. It didn't seem right and I thought somehow I had stepped into a timewarp back to the mid eighties. I was brought back to reality by the sound of my Boony Doll.
Wheres me beer? he said.
Okay, I thought, good point. So I grabbed a bottle of beer, two glasses and poured us both some. Nice and clear with a classic european lager-like aroma. Tasted really good too, clean with a good amount of hops on the palate, a hint of malt and the right amount of lingering bitterness.
"Hey, what's going on here? This isn't VB!" said Boony as he eyed to glass of beer suspiciously.
"This is way better. Give it a try," I told him.
So he took a gulp. "Mmmmmmm, this is real good stuff. I could go about 50 or so of these."
Then sparks flew from his ears and flames melted his moustache. I mourned his passing as I finished my beer and his.


----------



## haysie (14/8/10)

mcook said:


> Chapter 21
> 
> After all the excitement I decided to stay home and enjoy a quiet night watching the cricket. Australia was getting their ass whipped by Pakistan. It didn't seem right and I thought somehow I had stepped into a timewarp back to the mid eighties. I was brought back to reality by the sound of my Boony Doll.
> Wheres me beer? he said.
> ...




:lol: 
Glad you like it mcook. As for Boony..........maybe he needs to be on a plane.


----------



## haysie (14/8/10)

*#27*

With only 6 beers down in this swap, if i get a few more of the quality thus far including this one I reckon i`m doing well,
this beer started a little hot on the nose so was expecting some noticable alcohol, not so, quite the opposite. Poured a creamy head, struggling to find any hop flavour, the bitterness is not bad, it is an oatmeal stout? i am lazy at looking up recipes. the mouthfeel is full, not oily not heavy not sweet but good for the beer i am drinking and thinking, on a cold winters night on the trout I could drink it all night and not have any regrets tomorrow. Warming up, the aroma is fuggles? Good beer Ferg! Thx

edit, has the energy gone from this thread? I hate talking to myself. 26 brewers and 3/4qrt`s are silent. Maybe its not about the swap BUT the swapDAY, either way i`ll put my 2 bobs in !


----------



## Cocko (14/8/10)

Had a brew day with me ole mate beersatan so with the taps due to blow any moment I chilled a few swap beers for the days tastings....

Brewing 100L's of ESB can get to pretty thirsty work!


*Number 5. Supra Jim - The Curly Devil (american amber)*

Cocko:

Pours well with a nice fluffy head. Nice and clear. Beautiful aroma..... Over all, very much my style of beer and wish I had more. Beer of the day!

Can you send more?


Beersatan:

Centennial is my hop of choice at the moment and this smacked of it.
As it warmed up the amarillo came to life and then it was over.
Beer of the week!
-----------------------------------

*Number 17 - Shimple - Northern Lights Hog Ale*

Cocko: Again, a beer very much my preferred style... And again, a beautiful aroma and flavour balance. Very nice mate.... Very nice. As it warmed and with beersatan confused how to get 'pig' aroma.... I must say I got a little hog on the nose..

Beersatan: Mmm smells like hops and PIG!!!! 
As it warmed it still smelled like pig!
Lucky I like pig.




------------------------------------

*Number 21 - Haysie - Bohemian Pilsner*

Cocko: Time for a cleanser.... Little aroma, expected, clear as a bell, a really interesting flavour we couldnt pick so had to look up the recipe. We could taste it in my CA we had ealier so figured it was hopped with Hallertauer but find the only similarity was the Galaxy malt... So interesting. I must say, I rushed to the bottle for re-fill and left beersatan to his just one glass.

Great beer.

Beersatan: A lot of flavour for a pils which I guess was the dark crystal. Easy to drink and could have had a lot more if it wasnt drank already!


------------------------------------

*Number 25 Don Mateo - Dunkelweizen*

Cocko: Well what can I say, a fantastic example of a Dunkel. Banana in perfect amounts...... Loved it!

Beersatan: A great dunkel!
I could have drunk more of this one.
------------------------------

*Number 14 - seemax - Cascadian Steam Beer*

Cocko: I am assuming the name is coming from the use of the amounts of cascade through it... Great beer, all I can say!

Beersatan: Gone home  and he took his jerky..... <_< 


Great day, great pizza - cheers beersatan!, great beers and hopefully a great 4 cubes of wort.....



- :kooi:


----------



## Cocko (14/8/10)

Night cap/s:

* 26 Wakkatoo - Black Betty Schwarzbier*

Not familiar with this style at all.. so my impressions on the beer - Great beer , confusing drinking a black beer that didn't seem heavy in mouth feel and flavours were not to roasty or chocolatey - extremely well balanced over all! even swmbo had a sip [Who thinks anything black taste like cola cordial] was a little confused by the fact she liked it!

Great beer and makes me happy [Again] to be a part of this swap.... who knows if swaps will ever be the same!  




*15 Hutch - Belgian Tripel*

Well, I have saved this or more so avoided this one as I once upon a time, many moons back, loved belgians but after a few bad examples [commercial] I was absolutely over the alcohol/overpowering/flavour/aroma/everything about them......

Hutch, I know it seems all reviews are positive and well done rah rah rah.. but sincerely, I think you for allowing me to enjoy a Belgian again! To the point I reckon I will brew one.

Excessive cheers!

:chug:


----------



## brendo (15/8/10)

14. Seemax Cascadian Steam Beer

A little hazy on pouring - might be a bit of yeast as I did osweve a few floaties on it's way into the jug, but suspect it is a little more than this. 

Aroma - loads of cascade goodness with hints of caramel - nice. 

Flavour - aroma carries through, cascade and caramel, however I wa expecting maybe a little more hop. Quite a big mouthfeel - which makes me think that maybe it is a little underattenuated perhaps as it finishes a little sweet. 

All in all a tasty beer - improvements for me would be to look at mash temp or oxygenation to assist attenuation a bit to help dry it out a little. Conversely, I would look at upping the bitterring addition a bit to balance it out and help clean up the finish. 

Good work mate and thanks for sharing. 

Brendo


----------



## shimple (16/8/10)

Lets start by saying, i have no idea about tasting, or about what to look for when tasting, so with my first ever try at it, here goes nothing!!!

#9 Kleiny Rogue DeadGuy Ale

Great poor. Head was dense and remained until pot was empty. Slightly overcarbed for my personal ale preference, but not overpowering. 

Aroma - Wow is all i can say, want to eat the glass.

Mouthfeel - Thick and tended to cling to the tounge. HMMM!!

As the beer warmed, I sensed a hint of dark chocolate and or toffee which complements the biterness perfectly. 

Kleiny, loved it mate, Top job!!


----------



## manticle (16/8/10)

People say they have no idea about tasting but all you need is a tongue and to take a bit of time. Seems like you've done that.


----------



## shimple (16/8/10)

manticle said:


> People say they have no idea about tasting but all you need is a tongue and to take a bit of time. Seems like you've done that.



Yep spot on( on taking time)...Changed my mind several times as it tasted different from start to finish, but some parts were the same all the way through.


----------



## haysie (16/8/10)

*#24*

This beer looks better than it tastes, nice n clear, pours well with a big tight lacey head. Then lets itself down with a thin mouthfeel that carries only a hint of bitterness and smidgin of hop flavour. Checking out the recipe, 04 is probably the culprit but thats only opinion. More a mega than a craft this yeast throws. A clean drop nonetheless.
Thx for the beer Si.


----------



## Wardhog (16/8/10)

10. Brendo - Black Sheeps Riggwelter clone

Not like anything I've had before, but I gotta say I enjoyed this beer immensely. Have you posted the recipe? I'm interested in what provides those flavours.


----------



## Hutch (16/8/10)

*3. Fourstar - The Festivity Ale*

Short and sweet - fantastic beer. To be brutally honest, far more balanced than your last case-swap AIPA (think it was the overpowering Simcoe that didn't gell for me).
This, on the other hand is truely magnificent. Ignoring the haze and poor head retention (all those hop oils I suppose!), the body, biterness and aroma are superbly well balanced. Slightly crystal sweet in the finish, complemented by a hefty level of bittering, and some strong alcohol to wash it down - no adverse fermentation flaws to note however. The hops are a real celebration of US character, and work well for me. If anything, I do think it could use a touch more aroma (hop-back or french-press maybe), though the flavour is definitely spot-on.

Another top effort, 4*.
Hutch.


----------



## brendo (16/8/10)

Hey Wardy - glad you liked it. Recipe is posted and it is relatively straight forward.


----------



## Siborg (17/8/10)

Hutch said:


> *3. Fourstar - The Festivity Ale*
> 
> Short and sweet - fantastic beer. To be brutally honest, far more balanced than your last case-swap AIPA (think it was the overpowering Simcoe that didn't gell for me).
> This, on the other hand is truely magnificent. Ignoring the haze and poor head retention (all those hop oils I suppose!), the body, biterness and aroma are superbly well balanced. Slightly crystal sweet in the finish, complemented by a hefty level of bittering, and some strong alcohol to wash it down - no adverse fermentation flaws to note however. The hops are a real celebration of US character, and work well for me. If anything, I do think it could use a touch more aroma (hop-back or french-press maybe), though the flavour is definitely spot-on.
> ...



I had this one last night and I have to say I agree 100%. Bloody magnificent beer 4* ! My only thoughts were maybe a touch under carbed, but the more I drank, the more I realised it suited that beer perfectly. Man, I'd kill for a case of that!


----------



## Siborg (17/8/10)

haysie said:


> *#24*
> 
> This beer looks better than it tastes, nice n clear, pours well with a big tight lacey head. Then lets itself down with a thin mouthfeel that carries only a hint of bitterness and smidgin of hop flavour. Checking out the recipe, 04 is probably the culprit but thats only opinion. More a mega than a craft this yeast throws. A clean drop nonetheless.
> Thx for the beer Si.


Yeah, I'm gonna have another crack at this one. So far I have got that it was a little over carbed, low in bitterness and hop flavour.

I stuffed up the mash temps, which would probably account for the thin mouthfeel. I'm gonna swap the dark annd medium crystal around to use more dark than medium next time, maybe some more hops, or even US varieties.


----------



## Supra-Jim (17/8/10)

Don't switch too much around on this beer Siborg, I thought it was a pretty good drop. Just needs the odd tweak. Maybe try brewing it again at your intended mash temp and see if you can get the carb level right and re-assess what you need to alter.

Back to the reviews:

14. Seemax - Cascadian Steam Beer

This poured a little hazy in the glass, nice orange colourk, good head. Got a nice whack of cascade on the nose and this followed up with good cascade flavour on the first taste. Mouthfeel was full so maybe look at mash temps and see if you can attenuate it a little lower and get it a touch dryer on the finish. Otherwise a tasty beer, thanks.

27. Ferge the Brewer - Oatmeal Stout

Very nice beer, poured a nice thick brown head that lingered. Very smooth creamy mouthfeel with nice hints of chocolate and some coffee hints. Really enjoyed this, thanks. SWMBO also quite enjoyed this one.

Cheer SJ


----------



## Fourstar (17/8/10)

Siborg said:


> Man, I'd kill for a case of that!



i dont think your liver would like you!


----------



## WarmBeer (17/8/10)

Siborg said:


> ...Man, I'd kill for a case of that!


Man, I'd kill for a single longneck of that!


----------



## Fourstar (17/8/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Man, I'd kill for a single longneck of that!




Sorry, no longnecks. only PET bottles!


----------



## haysie (17/8/10)

*#OLMS*
I got 2 bottles of this?,

Poured and looked good but was fizzy and disappeared quickly, was expecting some more dark or roast qualities from a beer of this color, slight earthy aroma, low bitterness and a stale dusty aftertaste, clean on the palate almost too clean, enjoyed it but was searching and wanting for some signature dark beer qualities.

Thx OLMS

WHO`S OLMS?


----------



## Cocko (17/8/10)

haysie said:


> *#OLMS*
> 
> WHO`S OLMS?




Moonshine.

*O*atmeal *L*iquorice *M*olasses *S*tout


----------



## seemax (17/8/10)

It was that good I plan to brew it this weekend, if you've been a good boy I'll let you drink the yeast cake when I'm done bottling !!!
:lol: 


WarmBeer said:


> Man, I'd kill for a single longneck of that!


----------



## fcmcg (17/8/10)

OK... i have been really busy , very slack and only tasted 3 beers thus far....
Firstly , thanks to everyone for their kind words regarding my Oatmeal Stout...
Now...I have decided to start at 1 and work my way through....and i'm just gonna ramble about it

*1) American Porter*...I liked this. I have to admit the name did make me think it was going to be big . However , i thought it was very much like a James Squire Porter , and as Porter is such a broad style , i thought it was a good porter . I enjoyed it. Well done WarmBeer.

*2)Zeba's Fuggled Amber Ale*...Twas a Friday night...Collingwood were winning the footy , the neighbour and i shared a glass of this and all was good in the world. Wow. I loved that Fuggles. I can't remeber having had a taste like that for a while primarliy because i've been drinking differently hopped beers.Why ? I get called Fuggle by a dick at work.i don't like that name. I didn't really want to be seen drinking a beer with a hop called fuggle in it.But gee i like that hop.alot.Twas a lovely colour and had , i thought, a lovely malt backbone. Nice work Zebba.

Now it was at this stage that i read ome stuff about #8.....
So sorry Wonderwoman....i couln't drink it either.....

Well its about here that the tasting has stopped......
Guess its gonna be time to try number three....i must put it in the fridge.....cheers
NEXT....
Fourstar's Festivity Ale

Cheers
Ferg


----------



## seemax (18/8/10)

Did you just wake up from your case swap coma and realise you had 24 beer bottles to drink?


----------



## Hutch (18/8/10)

seemax said:


> Did you just wake up from your case swap coma and realise you had 24 beer bottles to drink?


...or maybe SWMBO imposed a ban on illicit substances for a little while? 
Glad you're back on your feet ferg :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (18/8/10)

Hutch said:


> ...or maybe SWMBO imposed a ban on illicit substances for a little while?
> Glad you're back on your feet ferg :icon_cheers:



i hope you're talking about the moonshine at the swap and not anything you roll up and smoke! no one at the swap would even dream of doing something like that! :lol:


----------



## fcmcg (18/8/10)

Ok,ok point taken ! For what is worth , I'm still terribly embarrassed for my bad and very sorry I besmirched a great gathering of some very fine people . You guys are really cool. 
The other thing is I really want to saver the swap beers and really try and ration out these great beers... Appreciate them.and try beers I may not always make myself. I was very lucky to be a part....thank you 
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## manticle (19/8/10)

You would not be the first to fall early at a vic case swap. Fourstar will attest to that.


----------



## brendo (19/8/10)

*21. Haysie - Pils*

Well Haysie, I know how you feel about haughty taughty BJCP driven reviews mate... so I am just going to give it to you straight... this is a good beer.

Not that I would expect anything different from you mate.

Nice and clear, great white pillowy head with a good level of carbonation. Well attenuated, clean rounded bitterness and clean lager characteristics.

Top work mate... now to sit back and enjoy this bad boy!!

Brendo

edit: oh and wifey likes it too!!


----------



## haysie (19/8/10)

Glad you enjoying it Brendo,

As I type I am drinking something called "sheepsguts ale"? :icon_cheers: *#10*

Its a ripper as expected. I get a real wow/guessing factor about this beer, something I cant poinpoint, an earthy aroma, a slight caramel that is more toffee burnt than a straight out caramel, slight hotness on the back of the throat but certainly nothing phenolic or over the top alcho, maybe needs a tad more balancing with a few more ibus to get rid of that for mine. This is the ducks nuts not the sheeps guts. I love it. Thanks and well done!

edit..2nd glass warming up, nutty choc comes thru as well, this is superb, the beer of the swap thus far albeit I have 19 to go.

vb/corona son says its sweet. You can never please that crowd.


----------



## brendo (19/8/10)

Thanks for that Haysie - pretty happy with this one, quite a lot of complexity for a relatively straightforward recipe. 

Sorry it didn't work out with your son - good news is the means there is more for you!!


----------



## Fourstar (19/8/10)

manticle said:


> You would not be the first to fall early at a vic case swap. Fourstar will attest to that.



Ahem, falling asleep after having a ripper of a night is better than piking early like ive seen at most swaps. Atleast ferg adn i had fun! :icon_cheers: 

I made sure i didnt do the same at fents, instead i beelined out as soon as i knew i was headed to meet my fate with a sharpie! instead i had better things todo such as attempting to recreate the stone door scene in Indiana Jones and the temple of doom. i dont know how i managed to save my keys and bust open the door on the train but it was good work nonetheless!


----------



## manticle (19/8/10)

Just teasing mate.

It's not a competition to see who is hardest - it's a fun night of beer nerds talking shit with other beer nerds. If we wanted to see who was hard we'd all be at a training camp for S.O.G


----------



## Leigh (19/8/10)

29. Brew Day AIPA

Pours dark amber in colour, quite cloudy (first pour from the tap  ) with a fluffy white head. Very fresh to the nose (love those galaxy hops). Into the mouth and this beer has an instant hop bite on the tongue, with very mild, almost imperceptible malty undertones. Over the tongue and down the shoot with the beer, and the hop bitterness leaps back into the mouth...lingering for a minute or two before leaving a very slight solvent-like taste in the mouth (not unexpected for a 6% beer!)

A superb example of an AIPA in my opinion...congrats to all brewers who contributed to this one :kooi:

For those that attend the Melbourne Brewers meetings, I'll fill a couple of bottles for tasting...hopefully the yeast will have settled out a bit more by then too.


----------



## manticle (19/8/10)

Did you get the 1060 or the 1080?

Not sure how we got such a massive difference between the two other than the fact we forgot to fill the HLT on the second brew for sparging and it was just a lot of beer and a lot of time at that point in the evening.

The one I got was the 1060 (second lot) so presumably the bittering levels will be different. Mine is sitting at 1030 currently (only put down a week or so ago at low temps).


----------



## zebba (20/8/10)

#6 Sappas Almost English Bitter.

Fking awesome. Best beer of the swap for me so far. Not much else to say really. Just tick all the boxes - great presentation, great aroma, great balance... just great. Well done.


----------



## Fourstar (20/8/10)

Leigh said:


> 29. Brew Day AIPA
> 
> ...
> 
> For those that attend the Melbourne Brewers meetings, I'll fill a couple of bottles for tasting...hopefully the yeast will have settled out a bit more by then too.




Yep, bring some along sailor! Maybe i can bring some CaraRye Honey Ale if the keg doesnt blow dry by then! :icon_drunk:


----------



## [email protected] (20/8/10)

Chapter 15

It was time to relax so I took a seat at a cafe. Then out of nowhere JCVD teleported into the seat across from me.
"I have come from the future to help you against the Samoan," he said in accented english.
"Thanks Jean-Claude, care for a tripel first?" I asked him as I held up a bottle.
"I thought you'd never ask!" he said and he sprung from his seat and attempted a triple round house kick right at the bottle.
Luckily my reflexes were better than his and I skillfully poured out the contents into two nearby glasses before he kicked the empty bottle into the head of a passing motorbike rider name "Ogre" who subsequently crashed into a pack of nerds. Rolling my eyes I took a sip and was surprised by how approachable this beer was. Distinctively Belgian, yet without the harshness that can often be found in some commercial examples. JCVD liked it too. Then he taught me some karate before returning to the future.


----------



## Leigh (21/8/10)

manticle said:


> Did you get the 1060 or the 1080?
> 
> Not sure how we got such a massive difference between the two other than the fact we forgot to fill the HLT on the second brew for sparging and it was just a lot of beer and a lot of time at that point in the evening.
> 
> The one I got was the 1060 (second lot) so presumably the bittering levels will be different. Mine is sitting at 1030 currently (only put down a week or so ago at low temps).



I got a cube from batch 1, at 1.080. 

I think we boiled the first batch a lot harder...


----------



## haysie (22/8/10)

*#1*

I may ahve got a bad bottle? looking at other reviews. I poured to my jug, it was lifeless,no carb/bubbles no head. The aroma was mustiness and the taste was the same.. stale. Something was wrong with this bottle? compared to other reviews. I had to tip it.

followed up
#19

This had _signature_ written all over it, I had to dig out the wiki and have a looksee, It isnt a better beer than Brendo`s or Manticles buts its good, the thiness of it lets it down, before that has exellent malt qualaties i.e a slight nutiness, a caramel that isnt bold and a tad of well balanced roastiness , hops are right with a almost pinecone aroma and an earthy taste, after that its a bit downhill, very thin, not much bitterness and all a little too sweetmalt dominated. Thx Chris


----------



## Wardhog (22/8/10)

23. Wolfy - 1822 London Ale

Maybe I'm getting older or maybe I don't need to drink to forget any more. Whichever it is, I'm not as interested in large volumes of alcohol as I used to be.

This is why I thought this beer was great. It's probably *the* most interesting beer I've had, and I found it thoroughly enjoyable. Lots of great flavours to be found in there, outside of the usual suspects. Sure, one or two of these might be all I could have, but that's fine with this old fart.

Great work, Wolfy. Keep being brave enough to make beer like this.


----------



## WarmBeer (22/8/10)

*19. Chris Taylor - Earwig Brown Ale*

Started pouring this one, and see a big chunk of something drop out of the bottle into my glass. Upon closer inspection, it turns out to be one very dead, bloated, but happy earwig.

Sorry mate, couldn't bring myself to drink it, so will have to trust it was a good beer...


----------



## haysie (22/8/10)

WarmBeer said:


> *19. Chris Taylor - Earwig Brown Ale*
> 
> Started pouring this one, and see a big chunk of something drop out of the bottle into my glass. Upon closer inspection, it turns out to be one very dead, bloated, but happy earwig.
> 
> Sorry mate, couldn't bring myself to drink it, so will have to trust it was a good beer...




TAYLOR!!!!!!!!!! CLEAN your fkn ears`s out!!


----------



## mxd (22/8/10)

WarmBeer said:


> *19. Chris Taylor - Earwig Brown Ale*
> 
> Started pouring this one, and see a big chunk of something drop out of the bottle into my glass. Upon closer inspection, it turns out to be one very dead, bloated, but happy earwig.




must have done a protein rest on his mash


----------



## manticle (22/8/10)

WarmBeer said:


> so will have to trust it was a good beer...



If you'd opened it earlier you could have asked wiggy when he was less dead what he thought.


----------



## Wardhog (22/8/10)

25 - Don Mateo - Dunkelweizen

I have no frame of reference for a dunkelweizen, so I don't know if this is a good example of one or not. So, I can only tell you about how I personally found it, and that was a bit rich. Lots of banana, as I would expect from a *weizen, and heaps of chocolate from the dark malts. 
For me, this combination didn't work. But, that's just me and my personal tastes. There's no faults I can detect, so I would say that this is a good beer that just wasn't to my taste.


----------



## haysie (22/8/10)

*#white cap no number*

No name, no number!
The mystery beer, its all american, aroma of us hops, pillowy head and a heap of "face hops" that were predominantly wankee yankee to back it up. This beer was good, I thought the mouthfeel didnt suit if there was a style, it was just a tad thick, This beer would be awesome with very minor tweeks.
Who`s was it?


----------



## WarmBeer (22/8/10)

haysie said:


> *#white cap no number*
> 
> No name, no number!
> The mystery beer, its all american, aroma of us hops, pillowy head and a heap of "face hops" that were predominantly wankee yankee to back it up. This beer was good, I thought the mouthfeel didnt suit if there was a style, it was just a tad thick, This beer would be awesome with very minor tweeks.
> Who`s was it?


It's probably #11 - Fents - all citra apa

He was apparently a bit too busy "organising the day" to find a texta.


----------



## haysie (22/8/10)

Nice beeer thx Fents.
Get a texta.


----------



## shimple (22/8/10)

#15

Opened bottle and painted the ceiling. Left with about 100ml. What i tasted, although a little hazy from the explosion, actually tasted pretty good, great flavours and profile. Probably would have been better if not for hiroshima....


#3

Poured with no head. Smack me in the mouth...another sip...Smack me again in the mouth...Is this a cage fight? However maltiness overtakes the hopiness. Never really tasted a beer like this, but was impressed by so many flavour experiences. Reckon i would brew this if given the 2 weeks leave pass by SWMBO, at drinking time....Swag in the shed would be best.....Maybe i should harden up?? 

#14

Poured with a nice head, only remained for a few minutes. Carbonation however was to my preference; slow rising Ale bubbles, a little charlie and the chocolate factory like, without the death fan approaching. Hop profile complemented malt flavour. Mouth feel was silky. Nice beer seemax. Beer of the day


----------



## mxd (23/8/10)

OK a little slack,


7
little to no head, low-med carbonation, super clear, a little lacking on the late hops for an APA (for me, the wife thinks it's just right) ? Nice beer, well done.

11
good head, med carbonation, good citrus flavour, well done

23
Flat, interesting flavors, it was great to taste not too sure if it's my type but a well made beer and great to taste examples like that.


25 

I'll start by saying I'm not a wheat/rye fan, but this I could drink so thanks for the opportunity. This had a little banana flavour, good head good carbonation, well made beer.


If i've drunk others that I've forgotten sorry but I was drunk 


thanks all, it's great to taste beer, my palette is improving and I can see things to try.


N.B, I just bought a CPBF so for the next swap I'll be more confident of mine 

cheers
Matt


----------



## haysie (26/8/10)

*15*

Its bold n Belgian, a very good one at that. If I could turn out one like this I would be very satisfied. There was no over the top, too strong phenolics happening, no hot harsh alcohol flavours coming thru but you know its there as it warms the cockles on the way down. The carbonation was moderate and probably requires more fizz to make this beer better than it is. Apart from the that, every trait of this beer was clean n enjoyable
This was a super beer. Well Done and Thx Hutchy.


*22*

This one didnt pour well into the jug, overcarbed, let it sit a while and the result in the glass was better. Clean but haze, not cloudy or floating sea monkies though. I got a nice nose of English hops, with all the foam I was expecting a little bitterness but it didnt come. No evident hop flavour, caramel and toasty malt, overall the specialties semed in balance, but I thought it was very malty. Has a real good fizzy mouthfeel from the overcarbonation, generally I thought the body was just right.. medium. Checking out the wiki I see its an ESB? I would up the bitterness and flame out, back off on the gas and maybe get a tad more caramel in there. Thx for the beer Wardy


----------



## Wardhog (26/8/10)

26. Wakkatoo - Black Betty Schwarzbier

Very clean flavours here, and as someone else has said before, it's hard to believe a black beer like this could feel so light on the palate. Not a fault to be found.

Good work.


----------



## Wardhog (26/8/10)

28. MXD - Yarrasippi Pale ale

It looks and smells the goods when pouring, nice and clear with a small head that quickly dissipates, but upon tasting, you can tell something has gone wrong somewhere along the line. There's a sourness that dominates this beer, I can't say I've tasted it before to have an appropriate guess at what caused the problem.


----------



## mxd (26/8/10)

Wardhog said:


> 28. MXD - Yarrasippi Pale ale
> 
> It looks and smells the goods when pouring, nice and clear with a small head that quickly dissipates, but upon tasting, you can tell something has gone wrong somewhere along the line. There's a sourness that dominates this beer, I can't say I've tasted it before to have an appropriate guess at what caused the problem.



sorry, I have some comments about yeast not starting up quick enough or not aerated enough ? Again sorry, I have just bought a CPBF so my next one I will have confidence out of the keg.


----------



## Wardhog (26/8/10)

27. Fergthebrewer - Oatmeal stout

At first I thought this beer left quite a gritty feeling in your mouth and was maybe a little harsh with the dark malts. However, as I sat and thought about what I could taste and the beer got warmer, that gritty feeling went away and the dark malts softened, leaving an enjoyable stout. The body also thickened up, removing the other reservation I had about it.

Any problems are with the drinker here, Ferg. Good job.


----------



## WarmBeer (26/8/10)

mxd said:


> sorry, I have some comments about yeast not starting up quick enough or not aerated enough ? Again sorry, I have just bought a CPBF so my next one I will have confidence out of the keg.


Not being a pedant, but a CPBF won't help you with yeast health and/or aeration issues.

I assume you mean the CPBF will allow you to check the quality of your finished beer out of the keg prior to deciding whether or not to bottle it?


----------



## wakkatoo (26/8/10)

Wardhog said:


> 26. Wakkatoo - Black Betty Schwarzbier
> 
> Very clean flavours here, and as someone else has said before, it's hard to believe a black beer like this could feel so light on the palate. Not a fault to be found.
> 
> Good work.



Thanks mate. I was a little worried about carbonation, but I'm guessing by some of the feedback its been fine.
I've finished all of mine now. Got some catching up to do in regards to feedback. Just gotta find my notes <_<


----------



## mxd (26/8/10)

WarmBeer said:


> I assume you mean the CPBF will allow you to check the quality of your finished beer out of the keg prior to deciding whether or not to bottle it?



thats the one


----------



## Siborg (26/8/10)

19. Chris Taylors English Brown

Mmmmm. Nice drop. Not knowing what it was until I poured a glass, and looked up the number my first impression was from the smell once I opened the bottle and I knew straight away... it had that "english" aroma. Has a nice level of darker malts, offering the right colour and a decent flavour to match. Has a little bit of nuttiness to it. I haven't had an english brown in a while, but its everything I remember and expect from an english brown. Very full bodied, with a decent mouthfeel. If I were to pick a weakness, maybe a tad cloying.


----------



## brendo (3/9/10)

Ok... let's get this thing going

3. Fourstar's Celebration Ale

What can I say mate, hoppy hoppy goodness - just the thing to kickstart my Friday night. Hops dominate everything, with background notes of crystal and chocolate. 

Clarity is pretty hazy - fair enough with the amount of hops on display. 

Head retention ain't great - but again not a massive issue. 

All in all another good beer from you mate - well done!!


----------



## haysie (3/9/10)

i lost the link to the original thread? just trying to find who brewed #14 #6? *what such a pain in the ass*, I drunk them and enjoyed but yeah.. **** knows who`s it was.


----------



## mxd (3/9/10)

here we go
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showarticle=114


----------



## brendo (3/9/10)

9. Kleiny - Rogue Dead Guy

We have a BOY! Rather than let it do it's thing on the bench, I hurriedly rushed it to the sink, painting everything with beer in it's path - SWMBO was not amused. 

Once in the glass, I started smelling and tasting while SWMBO was busy wiping. The verdict - pretty darn tasty!!

Haven't tasted the Rogue version, but I like this. 

Good work mate!!

Cheers

Brendo


----------



## brendo (4/9/10)

8. Wonderwoman - galaxy pale ale

Sorry - confirmed sink beer. Acetobacter infection - good whiff of vinegar on the nose. Would def suggest that the recycled bottles you used were suspect


----------



## brendo (4/9/10)

18. Mcook - APA

Lively carbonation creates a nice rocky head. Orange/copper in colour - little hazy but not murky. 

Good whiff of c hops on the nose - lovey citrus notes. 

Good bitterness and malt characters in the flavour, not as much hop flavour as I was expecting though. 

All in all a good beer - about to sit down to some fried fish for dinner and expect that this will match in nicely. Good work mate!!


----------



## brendo (4/9/10)

22. Wardy - ESB

Bottle was rock hard when I took it out the fridge. I left it to warm up a bit while I drank Mcooks, opened it and was greeted by explosive foam. Quickly decanter into a jug creating a massive head. 

Nice copper colour, little hazy with a large foamy head - loads of bubbles - carbonation is def on the high side for style. 

Malt aroma, little to no hops. Malt dominates on the flavour as well and the carbonation takes away from it a bit. I do get some hop flavour that I associate with fuggles - by far my least fav UK hop reminding me of cigarette ash 

A well made beer mate - but if it is an ESB the bitterness really should be more assertive - def lacking in this department. Up the IBU's, knock down the carb and give the fuggles the arse for some EKG and we would be onto a winner for me. 

Of course this says more about my bias on fuggles than your beer mate - thanks for sharing it


----------



## [email protected] (4/9/10)

Chapter 1

I stumbled from the swap not knowing my left from right. It was dark, but there was a man in a bowler hat waiting for me under a street lamp next to a black van.
"You made it," he said. "The fate of the nation is in the balance."
I nodded in a drunken fashion, though I had no idea what he was talking about.
He opened to door to his van and there was some old dude where a cowboy hat taking a nap in the back.
"Who's he?" I asked.
"That's Bob. We have to perform an inception on him. We have to make him think he needs to kill a guy called Lindsay. Are you ready?"
I shrugged in agreeance and he hooked me up to the equipment and we started dreaming, though it seemed like real life. "How will I know I'm dreaming?" I asked.
"In the land of dreams beer will always be available to you somehow."
I tested the theory out and a bottle of beer appeared in my hand. Luckily there were glasses available for everyone, including the dude in the cowboy hat. I poured out the dark liquid and it had a nice malty note with a subtle hop aroma. It tasted nice and malty with enough bitterness to balance--very well made. The guy in the cowboy hat liked it too as we strode off into an alternate reality.


----------



## Siborg (7/9/10)

mcook... you are a genius! 

Just thought I'd give this thread a little kick up the arse:

Haysie - Pilsner

Had this one a few days ago, but I still remember how nice it was. Poured mostly clear (little bit of chill haze, maybe) with a nice thick head on it. Had a massive mouthfeel, and spot on with the levels of bitterness.

Will have to have a crack at some more of them... still have half a crate.


----------



## haysie (7/9/10)

Thx for the comments Si, I am in the same boat re. heaps left. I have drunk a couple that had previous feedback and I didnt feel I could add anything further i.e Wakatoo`s Swarzbier= Sensational. Then a couple others I struggle to find the "list". Got a feeling I`ll still well be drinking these whenever I get around to thinking of brewing for the next swap. One swap a year will do me from here on in though.


----------



## haysie (16/9/10)

It`s become a bit of a dead thread I know, without many contributors.

I knocked off my last swap tonite.
Some beers I didnt report feedback because the feedback was already there, i.e I couldnt add to it. Others I didnt add because the thread is a little subdued and didnt want to make any noise :icon_cheers: 
Some 3-5 beers were tipped.
The hilite`s were not in any order but, Hutchy`s Triple, Brendos Sheep Guts, Manticle`s ?, Wakkatoo Black Betty all remind me of a good quality of participants brewing.
Cheers Swappers! C-ya next time!


----------



## WarmBeer (18/9/10)

Reports of this thread's death are greatly exaggerated.

*10. Brendo - Black Sheeps Riggwelter clone*

Pours deep, dark brown, near black. Beige head pours to about half a cm then resides down to a consistent lining over the top of the beer.

Beer is perfectly clear, although hard to see through due to the colour.

Aroma is all malt and yeast character.

Damn, this is one tasty, tasty beer. Full-on hit of dark, toffee malt, beautifully balanced bitterness, then a dry finish. Full mouthfeel, and caramel/choc hints that linger.

Great beer, brewed with a lack of any faults.

Awesome work, Brendo

A.


----------



## zebba (22/9/10)

For some reason I had a bottle labelled #30. No idea whose it was. It was dark, and what I would describe as an english brown, maybe a scotch ale. 

Been flatout with a new kid that refuses to sleep of late so haven't been able to hit the forums as I'd like to. Had a few brews in that time though from the swap, and the quality has been consistently excellent. Even the "worst" of the swap beers so far I'd still pick happily if it was on tap at a bar. Well done folks


----------



## beerDingo (18/10/10)

Hey All,

I have finaly finished off the last couple of bottles from this swap! 

I gotta say, I reckon this was the best quality swap i've been in yet!!! I did not tip a single bottle of beer! Maybe I got good ones, maybe I drank the bad ones before they got infected too badly, or I just didn't notice any infections!

Sorry, I didn't take any notes, but I probably can't elaborate any further than what others have said so far anyway.

Again, thanks to everyone for the quality beer!

I've got other commitments and wont have time to go in the next swap, so I hope you all enjoy it, and the quality is as good or better than this last one!! 

cheers
dingo


----------

